# 2021 Big Reaper sign up and discussion thread



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here it is.. the main reaper of the year!
I have a few new "rules" if you will! Only 2 un-altered dollar tree items. If used to create something unique, that is fine! But DO NOT load the box with them. Unless specifically asked for in their list.
You must follow, at the very least, the spirit of your victims list. If you brainstorm a cool idea that goes along with their list, that's great! But for example, if people decorate indoors only, don't send out door items!

PLEASE, for your sake, AND for the sake of your reaper please participate in the thread, even if just commenting once in a while, and make it easier by having picture, pinterest, or the like.

Also PLEASE let your reaper know when your gift arrives,, people become concerned that their boxes got lost, which has happened in the past, So make sure you do that!!!!
POST PICTURES of your gifts. It is only the polite thing to do,,
You must follow the minimum of 20 dollars value of your gifts!!!!!
Lets make this a great reaping with no issues!!

So on with the dates: here is the
*Official Sign up thread for the Big Reaper!


Start of sign up: July 14, 2021
Ending date for sign up: August 17, 2021
Shipping Deadline: Sept 14, 2021

Rules:
1. The MINIMUM value of the gift must be $20.00, please follow this,
2. The gift can be homemade, store bought, or a combination of the 2.
3. gift can be Halloween , Day Of The Dead, or any other "haunt" related or décor items
4.You must get a tracking number when shipping your gift
5. please post in the thread that your gift arrived
6. If you are having a issue with sending a gift, please contact me to see if it can be resolved: if you do not send a gift but have received one, you will be banned from further secret reapers.

If you agree to these terms and would like to participate, please message Bethene with the following information:
Name and address

Likes, dislikes, themes (if any), and any other info you feel might help your victim (example< out door haunt, indoor party,. PLEASE, make it as detailed as possible, it makes it so much easier !!! Again, DETAILS!!!!!!!
Example, instead of I like witches, what do you like, potion bottles, spellbooks, brooms, etc.

Also. do you want to ship to the USA only, Canada and USA, Canada only, Europe only or anywhere. Please let me know in your PM.*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

yaaaa i am in i will get to working on my likes and dislikes whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm in! I'll send my info officially later because I've got some birthday shopping to do & then I'll send my list & addy!


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm in, working on my list now.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Need to figure out my 'likes' for this year. plans keep changing


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!!! Love the interest!!
We have 3 "official" reapers, including me😀😀


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm in. I need to edit my list to be more...clear I guess. Even though I thought I was pretty clear...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I am in! I’ll get cracking on my list by the end of the week


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Huzzah! I'm in! PMing now!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I’m in as well and will start working on my list. it looks lime we have a great start already!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We already have 5 official!!! Yay!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Info & list has been sent to Bethene & my list was posted in the other thread.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright, let me redo my list and enter!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeesss, I'm ready!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Have to get our list updated before we make it official, but we're in!


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

I will sign up. I'm in the US and will ship in the US.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

I will send my list to Bethene.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I've put the shipping deadline on my calendars everywhere so I don't miss it.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am in but what torture to have to wait more then a month to get a victim! I see a lot of stalking in my future. I better get my camping gear and set up before the bushes get full.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 10 official victims!! What a great start!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> We have 10 official victims!! What a great start!!!


 as soon as i finish my list you will have another whoot i know get my butt busy


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come join the fun!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

You know we'll be in need to work on the list.... maybe this weekend...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic gently floats over the bushes outside Bethene's house in a hot air balloon shaped like a pumpkin. 
"Heeelllllloooooooo! Anyone down there partying yet?"


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm in! I'll officially message with my list this weekend 🙂


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok official signed up


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 12!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I am so excited! In again this year! This is one of the highlights of my year! Putting my likes together right now.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo hooo!!! 14!!!!!

Keep it up gang!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Just sent my sign up to Bethene and posted my likes dislikes in the other thread. Tried to be more specific but now worried its too specific, don't want to make a wishlist, just guidelines for what I like/dislike. But overthinking is what I am best at so just going to settle in and start the wait---think I will spread out my blanket a little further from the pool and a little close to the bar this year! So excited, I can't wait!!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Yes please, I'm in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

For those who have shipping cost concerns, please don't be shy about asking for a victim that lives closer to you! I wouls rather take a extra few minutes than have you not be able to join!!



Yay! We have 15!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I messaged Bethene and posted my likes/dislikes. Woohoo, the season has officially started!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 18!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cool come on in and join the fun


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

I am seriously considering joining. I watched from the sidelines last year and it looked like a lot of fun. I would welcome some specific tips though before I decide.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Reaper20?? said:


> I am seriously considering joining. I watched from the sidelines last year and it looked like a lot of fun. I would welcome some specific tips though before I decide.


oh for sure you should join it is a lot of fun. make your likes and dislikes as detail as possible so your reaper has choices on things you like.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh for sure you should join it is a lot of fun. make your likes and dislikes as detail as possible so your reaper has choices on things you like.


Thank you! I am going to go ahead and start working on my list.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Woot! I'm in! I'll start working on my list & get it PM'd ASAP.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Bethene,I sent you my list and address.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I know we have a long way to go but the wait is killing me already! Been reading through the likes/dislikes lists and daydreaming what I would do if I got each person. Don’t want to work, just want to play!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i love looking over everyone's likes and dislikes gets the mind really going also gives me ideas on teasers


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic makes another pass over the bushes in her pumpkin hot air balloon. Still searching for signs of life near the pool, the bar, the tent. To early for gerbil reconnaissance missions, she keeps floating by.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

me when i get my victim planning and plotting


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We need more victims come on in guys and join the fun


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 19!!!!
Come on down reapers!!!! Join us in the secret reaper!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I just saw this now! I am in!! I’ll work on my list and get it done this week!! Soooo excited!!!! 🎃🖤👻💀


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I’m in! I prefer to ship inside the US. 
I’ll get my list posted soon.


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh -- what the hell... I'm in.


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I’m in! I’ll put my list together soon.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Hey Bethene,

Just making sure you received my likes and address?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got it witchychick!!!😀
To those who haven't yet, please don't forget to post your likes list in the thread for it!!🦇


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

bethene said:


> Got it witchychick!!!😀
> To those who haven't yet, please don't forget to post your likes list in the thread for it!!🦇


i agree. I have followed several reaper exchanges and can never figure out why there are “42” (for example) officially signed up while only a third, or fewer, of that number of lists are posted in the thread for lists.
It’s a lot of fun reading what everyone likes as well as dislikes, what their themes are, etc. I have gotten tons of inspiration and ideas this way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great to see more victims whoot


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Yessssss. I'm in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

As reapers what are some of the things you really like when you get a victim?
my number 
1 is i love when my victim has a great list that gives me lots of options no list can be to big the more the victim list and details they put the more i know i can create something they will love. 
2. i like when there is a pintrest page to get a idea of there style


----------



## NomadMik (Jun 17, 2016)

I don’t see where the PM is to send my address.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Oh yes! I’m in! It’s been a bit since I’ve joined in the fun so I’m really excited to be able to stalk, tease and reap a victim again this year!
I’ll have a list worked out ASAP!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

NomadMik said:


> I don’t see where the PM is to send my address.


Its Conversations under your profile


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I got your info NomadMik!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 22!!!! 

Come join us!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{WitchyKitty starts hanging lights in the bushes and lays out the pillows and blankets...waves up at Lady Arsenic in her balloon...}}


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I just sent my message to Bethene and now going to post my list 🎃


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Up to 24!!! Lets keep it growing!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh you bet I am in. My list is on my laptop so it may be tomorrow before I get my like list in


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

WOOHOO!! Can I just get my Victim now? I've got some shopping or creating to do!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

This year is going to be so exciting. If you are on the fence just jump in. If you have questions ask away. If you are a bit shy pm someone. I assure you this forum is full of really nice people. Anyone need anything before I crawl into the bushes?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd also like to add the usual disclaimer that you don't have to be LordGodKing/LadyGoddessQueen/RoyaltyofYourChoosing of the Craft World to participate either. If you can make something great, if you can't that's cool too, you can fully repurpose & go into your own stash or collection if you want, it doesn't matter. Just try to stick to your Victim's list & go for it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so ready for a victim is it time yet haha


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Not fence sitting here it's just a matter of making my list. I'm trying to downsize some so I keep refining my list and with so many of the events we do still up in the air with you know what continuing to morph I don't want to store too much as I've already "misplaced" things intended for last year's postponed events. Going to really work on the list this weekend.


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in! I haven't done this in awhile, but the two times I did, it was SO FUN! I'll work on getting my information in soon.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just signed up! So excited!!!  Can't wait to get a victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 27 officially!!! 

Yes, please come join us! It's so much fun!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wooohoo it's reaper time, I had a blast last year with the 2nd round or reaping but I really missed the excitement from this 1st round of the season. I'll get going on a list!


----------



## mwfspartacus (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi! I’m new, and the website doesn’t trust me to send a message. But I’d like to join.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 30!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I'd also like to add the usual disclaimer that you don't have to be LordGodKing/LadyGoddessQueen/RoyaltyofYourChoosing of the Craft World to participate either. If you can make something great, if you can't that's cool too, you can fully repurpose & go into your own stash or collection if you want, it doesn't matter. Just try to stick to your Victim's list & go for it.


I agree and as a maker, I really love just getting cool things to make with in and of themselves.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Very true, some of the best things I have seen are just really great finds from whatever 2nd hand store. And I love the idea of giving new life to a piece someone has thrown away.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> Very true, some of the best things I have seen are just really great finds from whatever 2nd hand store. And I love the idea of giving new life to a piece someone has thrown away.


for sure so satisfing when we do that its like wow check out what they created from that its awesome


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree!! I am always searching thrift stores. You never know what you can find to be creative with


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

oh the waiting is horrible-victim victim victim


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

La la la laaaaaaaa I’m in!! 🔪🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic makes another pass over the bushes outside Bethene's house. She sees WitchyKittyy, Hostesswiththemostess & Shadow Panther. Things are starting to take shape!!!! She brings the hot air balloon in for a landing, carefully avoiding the pool. 
"YOU CANT LAND HERE"
An HOA lady starts complaining about noise & private property.
"YOU ANT LAND HERE!"
Lady Arsenic lands directly on top of the Karen, stopping the complaining immediately. Only her feet can be seen under the basket.
"Hi everyone! There's no place like home! I missed you guys! The lights & blankets look great, I think I'll have some cookies & wine while we wait for the others"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol!! Lady Arsenic, too funny!! Funny thing( or maybe not so funny) I have a possible Karen next door!

Where's the rest of my reapers?? Come join the party in the bushes!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

bethene said:


> Lol!! Lady Arsenic, too funny!! Funny thing( or maybe not so funny) I have a possible Karen next door!
> 
> Where's the rest of my reapers?? Come join the party in the bushes!!


It's based on a true story! Yea, where is everyone?


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Lady Arsenic about time you landed that bloody thing. Karen you ok?


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Reaper20?? said:


> i agree. I have followed several reaper exchanges and can never figure out why there are “42” (for example) officially signed up while only a third, or fewer, of that number of lists are posted in the thread for lists.
> It’s a lot of fun reading what everyone likes as well as dislikes, what their themes are, etc. I have gotten tons of inspiration and ideas this way.


I didn't know to post my likes in the thread. I sent them to Bethene. But I'll post my likes and dislikes in the thread.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> Lady Arsenic about time you landed that bloody thing. Karen you ok?


I like to make an entrance!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

OO yay! I always love looking at everyone's exchanges...can't believe the last time I participated was 2016!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

""OO yay! I always love looking at everyone's exchanges...can't believe the last time I participated was 2016"

Come join us again Halloeve55!!!

We have 31. Been a lull in sign ups... Hoping for a uptick in sign ups!!!

Come join the fun!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I finally got my list written, posted and sent! Im so excited to stalk a victim and Im really enjoying reading all the lists!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

bethene said:


> ""OO yay! I always love looking at everyone's exchanges...can't believe the last time I participated was 2016"
> 
> Come join us again Halloeve55!!!
> 
> ...


 Ok,ok,ok! Don't drag me into the bushes!! 🎃 I'll join the fun!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Halloeve55 the bushes is where we keep the pool, the bar, we have food & entertainment, & mischief! You should go willingly!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

It's been sooo long I'm a bit rusty! LOL.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

This looks super interesting. Is there any example lists? Not sure if I would be prepared this year unless it was something I am already making or knew a bit about, let alone how to make a list.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

HallowPumpkin said:


> This looks super interesting. Is there any example lists? Not sure if I would be prepared this year unless it was something I am already making or knew a bit about, let alone how to make a list.


The best advice I can give you to to search and look up the past years picture threads where people post pictures of their reaps. Also, the likes thread is a big help figuring your own out! Also, if you made something special, you can let me know what and I could use that to help with the victim process. It would still be random, but would use a small group to choose from!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

More victims!!!!! Come on in the waters 🙂


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

bethene said:


> The best advice I can give you to to search and look up the past years picture threads where people post pictures of their reaps. Also, the likes thread is a big help figuring your own out! Also, if you made something special, you can let me know what and I could use that to help with the victim process. It would still be random, but would use a small group to choose from!





a_granger said:


> More victims!!!!! Come on in the waters 🙂


I looked at last years and it looked like so much fun with Witchy and Numbered person's back and forth. Also all the items, skeles, and etc. I do want to participate but I am in the beginnings of cold. If I get over that, I can pick up crafting and get started on my own personal project items I think I will join. (I have till mid-August) Otherwise I may have to wait till next year (Or the Merry Reaper which I am significantly less into that time of year) which would be a bummer as this is really right up my ally in stuff to do. But I want to be completely cold free before I craft anything for another person.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I looked at last years and it looked like so much fun with Witchy and Numbered person's back and forth. Also all the items, skeles, and etc. I do want to participate but I am in the beginnings of cold. If I get over that, I can pick up crafting and get started on my own personal project items I think I will join. (I have till mid-August) Otherwise I may have to wait till next year (Or the Merry Reaper which I am significantly less into that time of year) which would be a bummer as this is really right up my ally in stuff to do. But I want to be completely cold free before I craft anything for another person.


You have plenty of time! Sign ups are still going on for a bit, yet...then, once bethene gives out the victims, you have a month to go over your victim's list and buy, make, find, thrift, ect. gifts that your given victim would like, box them up and ship them out.
(On that note, I always like to remind new reapers ...shipping is extra, on top of the $20 minimum, and shipping gets higher depending on weight and size, of course.)
It seems like you would be really into this! Join! The pillows in bethene's bushes are so comfy, the drinks are top notch (if our bartender ever shows up...), we always bring yummy snacks...as long as you eat them before the ninja gerbils show up, get drunk and eat all the snacks in sight...
...and you won't get tossed in the pool...probably...well, you might not.......maybe? (If you do, though, you can hang with me, as a certain someone tends to push me in nightly...and I can't swim...that reminds me, I need to find my water wings...)
Once it gets close to victim time, the gerbils sober up...mostly...and employ their ninja training to get the victim list early from bethene's house. That is, as long as there are no more romances between the gerbils and bethene's guard cats...
...and watch out for glitter bombs and flying monkeys..

Long story short...join!

(Oh, and last year was a special reaper year, for me...I couldn't play due to money issues. The numbers member...which had a name, but closed that account, so we see numbers, now...wanted me to play, so they made a special request for me to be their reaper...then they asked me for things that they wanted specifically from me that would be inexpensive for me, such as the recipes to some of the yummy treats I would post and such. It was a crazy sweet thing for them to do to help me be able to join...and the way they posted the gifts I sent was just so fun. We have a good group of people, here...truly.)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

(Lady Arsenic reaches deep into a satchel and pulls out WitchyKitty's water Wings, a giant gerbil ball, and a bottle of Rum Chatta.)

WitchyKitty, I dont know where The Auditor is either, but he should show up soon, and we need to be ready! I'm hungry for zucchini muffins, or anything else you've been baking lately. Let's get the party started, & I'm sure our friends will join us for shenanigans!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only 18 days till victim time whoot


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Is it just me or are we still missing some lists


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

WitchyKitty said:


> You have plenty of time! Sign ups are still going on for a bit, yet...then, once bethene gives out the victims, you have a month to go over your victim's list and buy, make, find, thrift, ect. gifts that your given victim would like, box them up and ship them out.
> (On that note, I always like to remind new reapers ...shipping is extra, on top of the $20 minimum, and shipping gets higher depending on weight and size, of course.)
> It seems like you would be really into this! Join! The pillows in bethene's bushes are so comfy, the drinks are top notch (if our bartender ever shows up...), we always bring yummy snacks...as long as you eat them before the ninja gerbils show up, get drunk and eat all the snacks in sight...
> ...and you won't get tossed in the pool...probably...well, you might not.......maybe? (If you do, though, you can hang with me, as a certain someone tends to push me in nightly...and I can't swim...that reminds me, I need to find my water wings...)
> ...



I think you convinced me. As soon as I draw up one of these lists I will officially enter.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I think you convinced me. As soon as I draw up one of these lists I will officially enter.


Sweet! Check out the list thread to see some if the other's lists for ideas. Remember...make it as long and detailed as possible! It makes it easier for your future reaper to get/make you the gifts you will be sure to like!
If you have a halloween Pinterest board or such, you can link that, too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! Good job Witchykitty! My reaper princess!!

We also have a 2nd reaper right after the big one! So plenty of chances to join!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Ohh yeah!! Bring on the gerbils..spy my pretties, spy!!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm defo in - this is one time of year I look forward next to actual Hallowe'en 

I've added my list.... can't wait

Literally can't wait - wish I had my victim now so I can start gathering stuff!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

So excited for a victim…can I join in the bushes while we wait? I could use some zucchini muffins and a good spooky drink…👻👻👻


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure!! Come join the gang in the bushes! The more the mer...er...scarier!!!!

We are up to 36!!!
Victims:: we need more victims!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Fondest greetings to you all!

And a hearty Privyet! and Welcome! to the new members of our family. We are truly delighted to see you here. Though we must caution you not to listen too closely to some of the rumors that have been bandied about. We're not nearly as diabolical as some (looks pointedly at Witchy Kitty) might suggest...

Now, wherever is X-PIred? The gerbils are getting restless, and you all know what that means.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Though we must caution you not to listen too closely to some of the rumors that have been bandied about. We're not nearly as diabolical as some (looks pointedly at Witchy Kitty) might suggest...


...what? Who? Me? 

...hmmm, well, you ARE, technically, correct...WE are not ALL so diabolical...{WitchyKitty side eyes Auditor, pulls on the water wings that Lady Arsenic brought for her, and backs away, deep into the blanket fort in the bushes...}


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

14 days whoot


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh I need to get on that list. I started a pintrest board. Not sure if it can fill in my Halloween likes very well.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh the bushes are heating up now


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Seems quieter in here than usual...also the wait seems MUUUUCCCHHH longer. I don't think WitchyKitty has been in the pool even once! I made sure to sign up day one for once since I normally procrastinate making my list and got a good seat. So happy to see some familiar faces making their way into the bushes! Always a good day when Auditor shows up!! Someone pour me and the gerbils a drink...lets get the chant going....victim, victim, victim, Victim, VICtim, VICTIM!! Bethene...pleeeeaassseeee!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

a_granger said:


> Wooohoo it's reaper time, I had a blast last year with the 2nd round or reaping but I really missed the excitement from this 1st round of the season. I'll get going on a list!


So glad you are joining the main reaper this year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

If you haven't done so yet, put your likes /dislikes in the thread for it!!!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So glad you are joining the main reaper this year!


Me too, I just wish we had more stores with fall mech. out in my neck of the woods. That way why I waited for the 2nd round last year. But I really missed this first big dose of spooky fun so....I'm baaaaack!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Привет Auditor! The party is finally getting started! Drinks & snacks all around, even for the gerbils. (Look out X-pired, they seem frisky!)


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> You have plenty of time! Sign ups are still going on for a bit, yet...then, once bethene gives out the victims, you have a month to go over your victim's list and buy, make, find, thrift, ect. gifts that your given victim would like, box them up and ship them out.
> (On that note, I always like to remind new reapers ...shipping is extra, on top of the $20 minimum, and shipping gets higher depending on weight and size, of course.)
> It seems like you would be really into this! Join! The pillows in bethene's bushes are so comfy, the drinks are top notch (if our bartender ever shows up...), we always bring yummy snacks...as long as you eat them before the ninja gerbils show up, get drunk and eat all the snacks in sight...
> ...and you won't get tossed in the pool...probably...well, you might not.......maybe? (If you do, though, you can hang with me, as a certain someone tends to push me in nightly...and I can't swim...that reminds me, I need to find my water wings...)
> ...


I can help bartend for a little bit until Auditor gets here. I'm from New Orleans after all.


----------



## Cinnabear (Aug 16, 2016)

So excited to participate this year - sent my message in!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ohhhhh you tempt me! I miss our Reapers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

farblefumble said:


> I can help bartend for a little bit until Auditor gets here. I'm from New Orleans after all.


Sweet! I'll take a mudslide, please & thanks!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

farblefumble said:


> I can help bartend for a little bit until Auditor gets here. I'm from New Orleans after all.


The bar is yours, my friend!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Привет Auditor! The party is finally getting started! Drinks & snacks all around, even for the gerbils. (Look out X-pired, they seem frisky!)


Здравствуй, мое солнышко! Как замечательно видеть тебя снова.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> {WitchyKitty side eyes Auditor, pulls on the water wings that Lady Arsenic brought for her, and backs away, deep into the blanket fort in the bushes...}


Tsk tsk. And here I'd decided not to push you into the pool this year. Ah well, my word is good, I shan't push you into the pool this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Tsk tsk. And here I'd decided not to push you into the pool this year. Ah well, my word is good, I shan't push you into the pool this year.


Whew, good. Thank you. These water wings give me weird tan lines...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 40!!!! Yay!!! 
Any more takers?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> We are up to 40!!!! Yay!!!
> Any more takers?


whoot that is great and it is getting closer to victim time


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Trying to get my coworker to join.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Sign me up!! 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear future victim I am so ready to create a wonderful reap for you. I have not been crafting to much and it is time to get back to it and let my creativity flow


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

bethene said:


> We are up to 40!!!! Yay!!!
> Any more takers?


I am strongly considering it. But it is a serious commitment and I want to be sure that I can fulfill my responsibilities toward my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I am strongly considering it. But it is a serious commitment and I want to be sure that I can fulfill my responsibilities toward my victim.


join us you will love it


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes Wycked Spiryt, be ONE OF US!! ONE OF US!!

FTR I don't know how to swim so I'll be steering clear of the pool.


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

Oh reaper time


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am getting so excited for this


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i am getting so excited for this


Me too!!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

It's awfully quite in here...Have the gerbils been dispatched. What about the glitter bombs? !!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Здравствуй, мое солнышко! Как замечательно видеть тебя снова.


You as well, как ты?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

RCIAG said:


> Yes Wycked Spiryt, be ONE OF US!! ONE OF US!!
> 
> FTR I don't know how to swim so I'll be steering clear of the pool.


Get some water wings like WitchyKitty!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

a_granger said:


> It's awfully quite in here...Have the gerbils been dispatched. What about the glitter bombs? !!


I was going to drop a glitter bomb from the hot air balloon, but that HOA Karen was watching. I'll save it for when there are more people in the bushes. Safety in numbers!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

...walks shyly into the bushes,looking for the bar. Thinks to herself,I wonder if it’s too early for drinks?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Halloeve55 said:


> ...walks shyly into the bushes,looking for the bar. Thinks to herself,I wonder if it’s too early for drinks?


Heck no! If FarbleFumble isn't around just yet, I'll get you something, what's your arsenic? I mean...poison.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Heck no! If FarbleFumble isn't around just yet, I'll get you something, what's your arsenic? I mean...poison.


You know...a Mudslide does sound good...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here you go!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Here you go!


Delicious! Cheers!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Is it just me or is it eerily quiet in here this year? It has been such a long, hard, fatiguing year. I am sure I am not alone in feeling worn out, and weary. So grateful for this refuge where I can come to just revel in Halloween fun. These past few weeks I have thought repeatedly how relieved and happy I am to have Secret Reaper just around the corner so I can focus on something I really love and enjoy doing for awhile. Cannot wait for a victim!!! How can there still be over a week left to wait!?!?! Ninja Gerbils activate!!! I need my victim! 

On a somber note---while I want this to be a happy place for us to celebrate the Reaper it feels like I would be remiss not to say that I was saddened to learn we lost a member of our Reaper family. She was a great presence here, made me feel welcome and we would share our reaper anxiety, ideas and triumphs the last few years while we were stalking and planning. She was such a kind person and thoughtful Reaper. I will miss our conversations and the time and talent she generously shared with us. So I raise a glass in memory of *Tannasgach* - she will be missed. 🍹


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Is it just me or is it eerily quiet in here this year? It has been such a long, hard, fatiguing year. I am sure I am not alone in feeling worn out, and weary. So grateful for this refuge where I can come to just revel in Halloween fun. These past few weeks I have thought repeatedly how relieved and happy I am to have Secret Reaper just around the corner so I can focus on something I really love and enjoy doing for awhile. Cannot wait for a victim!!! How can there still be over a week left to wait!?!?! Ninja Gerbils activate!!! I need my victim!
> 
> On a somber note---while I want this to be a happy place for us to celebrate the Reaper it feels like I would be remiss not to say that I was saddened to learn we lost a member of our Reaper family. She was a great presence here, made me feel welcome and we would share our reaper anxiety, ideas and triumphs the last few years while we were stalking and planning. She was such a kind person and thoughtful Reaper. I will miss our conversations and the time and talent she generously shared with us. So I raise a glass in memory of *Tannasgach* - she will be missed. 🍹


I just recently found out about Tannasgach, too...tremendously sad to hear. She will be missed...🍹 Glass raised to our dear forum member...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh how sad! Thanks for the info, I would have never known. To Tannasgach! 🍷


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

To Tannas!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the fun guys we need more victims


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Come join the fun guys we need more victims


I’m still soooo tempted! Life hasn’t been liking me the past few Reapers,so I fear what it will throw my way if I sign up this time… but… it’s so fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

a_granger said:


> Have the gerbils been dispatched.


The gerbils are a bit busy, I'm afraid. They're having a...conversation...with HOA Karen.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Look out HOA Karen! Ex-pired can rest easy tonight! 😈


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

only 8 days till we get victims whoot.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't hear about Tannagach.....
RIP dear Halloween friend!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Heck no! If FarbleFumble isn't around just yet, I'll get you something, what's your arsenic? I mean...poison.


Welcome to Hades Bar, what do you have?


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Here's to you Tannasgach...may flights of angels sing thee to thy rest.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Been quiet as we're busy under the overgrown Kiwi vines dealing with my little fish pond. Our ducks found it and it's been used for their daily pool parties. All my pond plants and I believe goldfish are now well digested and the water was THICK, we needed to "shovel" it out. Water is now fresh, but plants will have to wait till spring as will new fish, We now have a cute little pallet wood fence built to keep my cohort of fiends out of my pond. Now I'll take a Kraken Rum with Dr Pepper please I've earned it.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Been quiet as we're busy under the overgrown Kiwi vines dealing with my little fish pond. Our ducks found it and it's been used for their daily pool parties. All my pond plants and I believe goldfish are now well digested and the water was THICK, we needed to "shovel" it out. Water is now fresh, but plants will have to wait till spring as will new fish, We now have a cute little pallet wood fence built to keep my cohort of fiends out of my pond. Now I'll take a Kraken Rum with Dr Pepper please I've earned it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Only one week left of sign ups, huh? Sigh. Trying to be content with just hanging out in the bushes, then watching to see all the fun things everyone gets...but, oh, it's so hard to not sign up. One week...hmmm...

Regardless, I'm always here to help if any newbies to the exchange need help or have questions.

I've realized I haven't brought any goodies or snacks, yet...I might need to see what I can do...sorry I'm slacking, this year. There's a crazy lot going on in my life, currently.

Bartender, do you have any non alcoholic fall/Halloween inspired drinks back there???

Where the heck are the gerbils???

{{WitchyKitty makes sure her water wings are on well and throws herself into the pool...it just doesn't feel right not ending up half drowned, lol.}}

If it doesn't pick up, soon, in the bushes, this Reaper Princess is calling bethene to deploy her flying monkeys out to missing reapers houses and dropping glitter bombs!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

7 days can not wait to create a package for my victim .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 43 so far!!! Come join us!! Would love at least 50!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't believe we still have to wait another week, shouldn't there be an early bird special? Release a few victims to build excitement? 

I am ready...have my spreadsheet created (yep I am one of those), but I only come up with 36 based on likes/dislikes. A few of you still need to post so we can pre-stalk/plan your reaping. 

Cheers to Tanna - she was a wonderful reaper and I will always treasure the spooky plants she made for me. Truly be missed. Light a jack-a-lantern for her at the bar. 🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

bethene said:


> We have 43 so far!!! Come join us!! Would love at least 50!


I'm contributing!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*For anyone who signs up: Don't forget to both send your list (with your info) to bethene to be officially signed up and post your list over in the Likes/Dislikes thread!*


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the drink, needed that.

Don't know about no ninja gerbils but I'll happily loan out my cohort of fiend ducks, they will be glad to poop in the the pool if needed to get folks out of the water to join in.


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I had it in my head that we were closer to victims day than we are. A just a few more days of anticipation than I thought! Im ready!! Victims victims victims!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

While we wait


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yummm Saki girl!!!!

times running out to join gang! Come give us more victims! We love victims!!!

You know you want to!!!!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Arg...its just torture Bethene. TORTURE. I need a victim!! I just logged on at work to see whats going on in the bushes! Thanks for throwing yourself in the pool for old time sake Witchy Kitty. Like seeing the drinks flowing and the excitement building. Told myself I would get my garage cleaned out and my supplies ready this weekend but might just have to spend time pre-shopping/dreaming! Ok back to working...gotta get a bunch done because I know next week will be less productive when I am hitting refresh on my computer 8 billion times irrationally hoping my victim name has been delivered one minute after signup is over.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

So it's a good news/bad news sort of night.

The good news is....the gerbils have the list!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The Auditor said:


> The good news is....the gerbils have the list!!!


The bad news is, they refuse to surrender it unless they get* all *the Jello shots.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> The bad news is, they refuse to surrender it unless they get* all *the Jello shots.


...flashing back to their drunken antics in years past, putting away the breakables, putting out a new jack o'lantern and sliding the tray of shots across the bar..........

Release the hounds....err Gerbils!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I’m very excited to get my victim. But I have to say I understand very little of what is posted on this thread.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic floats above the bushes outside Bethene's house in her hot air balloon. Thanks to the gerbils, the HOA Karen is no where to be seen. The gerbils run frantically around the pool trying to push WitchyKitty back in, but they're so drunk from all the jello shots she easily out runs them. It's hard to tell from up so high, but one of gerbils, perhaps Red Leader, has dropped something. It looks like....a rolled up piece of paper! If only there were more people in the bushes right now....someone could grab it.......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

On it!!!

{{WitchyKitty tries her best to get to the rolled up piece of paper that JUST may be THE all important list...but trips over a pile of empty Jello Shot cups left by the gerbils and falls back in the pool.}}

#%&$!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Oooohhhhhh! So close! Is there any one else down there to help?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Michael_candles, some of us have a running narrative about an imaginary party while we wait for a victim. It's one part creative writing & one part improv comedy. Anyone can join in or just laugh at us. (But the ninja gerbils will not take it lightly!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Michael_candles said:


> I’m very excited to get my victim. But I have to say I understand very little of what is posted on this thread.


Oh, lol...yes, much of this would be a bit...confusing? Crazy? Utter nonsensical chaos?...to newer Reapers. Just stick around year after year for the Big/Main Secret Reapers and you will start to pick up on all the weirdness. If you're bored, you could read back through previous year's discussion/sign up threads to get a better understanding of our yearly Reaper traditions, lol. Honestly, it's been so many years, I don't even know where or how it all started, hahaha! 
Sadly, our Secret Reaper participants have dwindled over the years...one year, I think bethene said numbers were over 300!!...but those of us still around try to keep the fun antics going. 

Glitter Bombs, Flying Monkeys, Bar, Pool, Bushes decorated with pillows, blankets, and string lights, Ninja Gerbils wielding catnip bombs who, after getting drunk and eating all the baked goods, make a run for bethene's house to try to get the list of name match ups early, but must get past her guard cats, Ninja Gerbil/Cat forbidden romance, giant blow up balls that we can get inside of to float around the pool, me getting pushed in the pool many, many times (except this year, apparently, lol), water fights, raincoats, water wings, people speaking to each other in other languages that the rest of us don't understand, brooms and balloons being flown overhead, cackling in the skies...oh, I could go on and on about all of the hijinks over the years...

The one thing I will add...don't do anything to make the Ninja Gerbils mad. Just ask X-Pired...you get on those gerbils' lists and you will feel their wrath forever! They have many skills...they can always find you...

Regardless of what you understand or not, I truly hope you have a wonderful, magical, spooktacular time joining in this Reaper, and join more in the future!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty you nailed it! I don't remember how it all started either, but I'm glad we keep it going!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

5 days are you guys ready for victims whoot


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am ready for my victim. I am just itching to craft and shop for you dear victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> I am ready for my victim. I am just itching to craft and shop for you dear victim


 me to so so very ready


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Went to a couple thrift stores today. One started putting out Halloween out!!! Whoo Hooo!! I added to my reaper stash!!! I am anxiously waiting for my victim too!! See if I can use what I bought!!!


Hmmmm.....I don't know what list the Ninja gerbils have....it isn't mine!!! Muhaha


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

5 days it will be check to see f i have victim then check again and again lol


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

And like a creepy choir in the night, we all stand around the windows by candlelight slowly chanting...Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh so I'll get all gussied up for the party and head into the bushes? Or pool? I didn't really understand the invite. I guess I can start in the bushes? 
Dressed in a cute halter dress I will crawl into the bushes and, "Hi, I'm new. Why are we in a bush?"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Oh so I'll get all gussied up for the party and head into the bushes? Or pool? I didn't really understand the invite. I guess I can start in the bushes?
> Dressed in a cute halter dress I will crawl into the bushes and, "Hi, I'm new. Why are we in a bush?"


Welcome to bethene's bushes!!

Most generally come dressed and end up in the pool in their clothes, lol.

As for the bushes...uuummm...it's been awhile, but it could be because we can hide and spy on bethene's house, from here...although, she knows we are here, so now it's just a tradition. I put up blankets like a fort, using the bushes, then toss in more blankets, pillows and hang lots of string lights, so it's like comfy tents in the bushes! (It helps for hiding from any water fights, glitter bombs and such, too. The bushes are, also, a nice place to cozy up with a drink and nice conversation or take a nap while waiting for victims, too.)

Very cute halter dress, by the way! I am, currently, in a little sundress, myself.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Just signed up to participate in the Reaper. I've been off of the HF for several months (unintended, just a lot of distractions), so I feel like I'm playing catchup. Looking forward to it again this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Went to a couple thrift stores today. One started putting out Halloween out!!! Whoo Hooo!! I added to my reaper stash!!! I am anxiously waiting for my victim too!! See if I can use what I bought!!!
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.....I don't know what list the Ninja gerbils have....it isn't mine!!! Muhaha


I, finally, found that rolled up piece of paper...it blew over behind the bar. You are correct, it wasn't THE list, it was just a grocery list that one of the gerbils dropped. I didn't know gerbils went grocery shopping...how do they push the carts? What do they pay with? Can Ninja Gerbils get credit cards? I will say, some of the things on their shopping list are...surprising...

I gave it back to the gerbils, regardless. They must be doing recon work, right now...I would think they may be able to get some kind of pre-list, at least, soon...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I didn't know gerbils went grocery shopping...how do they push the carts?


Some things are better left a mystery....



WitchyKitty said:


> What do they pay with? Can Ninja Gerbils get credit cards?


Venmo


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

HallowPumpkin said:


> "Hi, I'm new. Why are we in a bush?"


Because this is where the best snacks are. Although I miss the s'mores.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ninja Gerbil/Cat forbidden romance


Those two are just so cute. Moved out of their condo into a nice Cape Cod. And their family is growing! They've adopted an orphaned Golden Retriever puppy. 



WitchyKitty said:


> me getting pushed in the pool many, many times (except this year, apparently, lol)


If I didn't know better, I'd say you missed being...helped...into the pool.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Those two are just so cute. Moved out of their condo into a nice Cape Cod. And their family is growing! They've adopted an orphaned Golden Retriever puppy.
> 
> If I didn't know better, I'd say you missed being...helped...into the pool.


Congrats to the family! A hyper golden retriever puppy is going to be a lot to handle for a gerbil and a cat!!

As for the pool...eh, I don't miss being near drowned every year, but I guess ya' just get used to certain things being certain ways after awhile.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Because this is where the best snacks are. Although I miss the s'mores.


Did someone ask for s'mores??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We officially have 45. We need to hit 50!! Come on,,, join the fun!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m in! Looking forward to my victim!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Does the bar serve hot cider? Or hot cocoa?


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I, finally, found that rolled up piece of paper...it blew over behind the bar. You are correct, it wasn't THE list, it was just a grocery list that one of the gerbils dropped. I didn't know gerbils went grocery shopping...how do they push the carts? What do they pay with? Can Ninja Gerbils get credit cards? I will say, some of the things on their shopping list are...surprising...
> 
> I gave it back to the gerbils, regardless. They must be doing recon work, right now...I would think they may be able to get some kind of pre-list, at least, soon...





HallowPumpkin said:


> Does the bar serve hot cider? Or hot cocoa?


I don't see why not. Also serving cider with a kick. And grog. Gotta have grog.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

You ghouls! This is my 10th Reaper Anniversary 🎃. I’m so excited to see familiar names and flying monkeys. Looking forward to my victim. 


Likes: 
Classic Halloween, elegant halloween, ghostly tea party items, tombstones <3, black lacy things, vampire stuff, witchy stuff. Handmade is always appreciated.

Dislikes: cheesy, too gory, too much glitter (oooh gosh, don't tell the flying monkeys!).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

CreepySpiders said:


> You ghouls! This is my 10th Reaper Anniversary 🎃. I’m so excited to see familiar names and flying monkeys. Looking forward to my victim.
> 
> 
> Likes:
> ...


Happy 10th Reaper Anniversary!! Glad you are joining, again!
Don't forget to post this list over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, too, so your future Reaper can find it easier!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I'll have some spiced apple cider!! Normally, I would've made Apple Pie Shots, by now, but I haven't been up to doing it, yet. Thankfully, farblefumble has got some cider with a kick!!

Oh, and I have decided to join! I'm in! I sent my info, bethene, and posted my crazy detailed list over in the list thread.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, I'll have some spiced apple cider!! Normally, I would've made Apple Pie Shots, by now, but I haven't been up to doing it, yet. Thankfully, farblefumble has got some cider with a kick!!
> 
> Oh, and I have decided to join! I'm in! I sent my info, bethene, and posted my crazy detailed list over in the list thread.


I tried making the hot version, but passed out. So here is a nice refreshing cold version.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

And for those waiting in the bushes, here's some spiked, frozen butter beer.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> I tried making the hot version, but passed out. So here is a nice refreshing cold version.
> 
> View attachment 748504





farblefumble said:


> And for those waiting in the bushes, here's some spiked, frozen butter beer.
> 
> View attachment 748505


Ooh, I'll take one of each!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It is so great to see more victims joining . love this time of year time to get the creative mine flowing


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay...we have 48!!! 
Only a few days!! Come join the fun!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

CreepySpiders said:


> You ghouls! This is my 10th Reaper Anniversary 🎃. I’m so excited to see familiar names and flying monkeys. Looking forward to my victim.


Happy anniversary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

To reap
Or not to reap
That is the question


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Those drinks look delicious! I’ll have 1 of each also!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Someone asked how The Shenanigans in the Bushes started. 

If you gaze into this crystal ball, you'll be able to see back to the earliest days of Secret Reaper. Back when there was only 1, and you couldn't pin posts. During these dark times, too, the forum as a whole was incredibly active, perhaps a bit more than it is now, even, so unless there was constant traffic on a post it would quickly fall back to the 2nd, 3rd, 10th page. When that happened, the chances of new victims finding the thread in time to participate was very, very low. To keep the thread up front so everyone could easily find it, it needed a steady stream of posts. The easiest way to do that was for several of us to simply post "bump," "bumping back up to the top," or something similar whenever we found the thread had fallen back a page. 

Which worked great, until Someone with Power got their nose all out of joint about the "bump" posts, came in and went all "Respect my Authoritah!" on us and banned bumping. But the problems that led to the situation still persisted, of course, So how to keep the thread constantly fresh without running afoul of the "rule?"

The solution was to do what we do best. We are Halloween People! Creativity and imagination run in our blood (along with, perhaps, a tiny Benevolently Evil streak and the smallest touch of insanity.) We simply let our imaginations run amuck, and created this world you see here!

Over time, the forum platforms changed, and technical solutions to the Original Sin...er, Problem...came our way. By that point, though, The Shenanigans were TRADITION! It simply wouldn't be the Big Reaper without them. 

Come join us. I promise it's much more fun that way.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> Yay...we have 48!!!
> Only a few days!! Come join the fun!


Whoot that's great news and viticm time is around the corner


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

So close to 50! Join us!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We need 2 more people to join to get to the 50 mark!!! Come on, if you are on the fence, get over on this side and join the fun! Making up a reaper box is so much fun!!!!

*Come and play with us...forever and ever and ever.......*


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I just sent my list in! Now point me to the bar! 

I'm gonna go sit in the corner, since between work and coming straight home most nights to babysit the toddler grandson - I just want peace & quiet! You can slide the beverages down to me. But let it be known....I'm still watching for those flying monkeys....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oy vey is it time yet?!?!? Are we there yet?!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We need 2 more people to join to get to the 50 mark!!! Come on, if you are on the fence, get over on this side and join the fun! Making up a reaper box is so much fun!!!!
> 
> *Come and play with us...forever and ever and ever.......*


Okay, FINE!!! I’m in. I’ll have just under 2 weeks between when we get our victims before class starts, fingers crossed I can prepare an excellent Reap by then… off to make a list now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethene, are we at 50 or over, yet?!?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I know some of you have been waiting for me to make these and bring some to the bushes, like I usually do...so here they are! My Chocolate Chip Spice Zucchini Muffins! (I'm a little late because my zucchini plant is a little behind and I had to wait for a good zucchini to grow! I made it, though, just in time!) 

Hurry and grab some if you want some because the gerbils happen to REALLY like these and tend to run off with the whole tray!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Did someone ask for s'mores??
> 
> View attachment 748480


I forgot to add: One of the bags of marshmallows are vegan/vegetarian friendly, so if you are vegetarian, like me, go ahead and toast yourself some marshmallows!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

3 days guys beth you can give victims early we will not be up set lol


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hurry and grab some if you want some because the gerbils happen to REALLY like these and tend to run off with the whole tray!
> 
> View attachment 748554


Too late. Hear that gerbil-ish giggling?


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

...dives in the bushes after hearing whispers about muffins..”Am I too late?”.. See’s the delicious drinks farblefumble has served..scoops one up and sips and overhears someone pleading about an early release of victims..Yes! “VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!” cough and catches her breath after almost choking when someone mentions the giggling gerbils..WE NEED VICTIMS!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We did it!! We have 50!! We would love to have still more!!!! 4 more days!! Come join the fun!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh zucchini...I still have some shredded & frozen from last year you coulda used!! I will be bringing bags of cucumbers. Not cuke drinks just cucumbers & canned relish.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

RCIAG said:


> Oh zucchini...I still have some shredded & frozen from last year you coulda used!! I will be bringing bags of cucumbers. Not cuke drinks just cucumbers & canned relish.


Lol, I've been eating cucumbers every day, it seems. I always get so many of them. I've already started giving some to neighbors...soon, I'll be pickling some, I'm sure.

I sometimes freeze zucchini, but I tend to use it up pretty fast. If I'd had some of your frozen zucchini, I could've made more muffins to bring and maybe we'd have some leftover from the gerbils...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, we got to 50!! Let's try for some more, maybe??? We used to have soooo many more joining, we need to get those numbers up!! {{WitchyKitty sits down in the grass, lights some candles and sets her circle. She centers herself and, connecting with the earth, draws upon it's energy and pulls up her own magical energy, calling upon the elements and spirits to ask them to please aid her in calling to her fellow Halloween Forum members to come to bethene's bushes and join the Secret Reaper...}} 

I suppose we should all be starting the chanting...the more we chant, the more annoying we probably get, and maybe she will pass out some victims early!

Ahem. _*victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!!*_


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic downs a hot chocolate with vegetarian marshmallows & a zucchini muffin, sits down next to WitchyKitty & chants....
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Is it victim time yet?! 🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Oh this is exciting! So exciting it might just kill me!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

It's almost victim time whoot


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh I am so quietly-yet so excitedly-waiting for my victim in the bushes!!! I must figure out how to sneak one of those zucchini muffins and a cocktail to my quiet place here in the shadows….


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> Okay, FINE!!! I’m in. I’ll have just under 2 weeks between when we get our victims before class starts, fingers crossed I can prepare an excellent Reap by then… off to make a list now!


Yeah!!! So glad you gave in and decided to join!



Holly Haunter said:


> Oh I am so quietly-yet so excitedly-waiting for my victim in the bushes!!! I must figure out how to sneak one of those zucchini muffins and a cocktail to my quiet place here in the shadows….


...Discreetly passing a cocktail and muffin into bushes with a wink....whispering...I like to hang out where its quiet some nights to and just observe the excitement and mayhem. Glad you joined us!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Kept myself busy while I wait and got the garage and crafting stuff organized, which has been a bit of a disaster since my last crafting extravaganza weekend with Spookerstar (I should put it all away but end up just piling it in the garage when we are done). Feel tired and really excited for all the planning, stalking and fun to begin!!! A sample of the boxes I have been collecting all year in anticipation....never know what size you will need! I had to buy a box last year and swore I wasn't going down that road again!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Two more days and we are a go yesssss


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been away to the seaside for a break, and trying to deal with my car that was written off after a moped went into the back of it - I'm gutted to loose my Honda Civic  
Anyway - with all of that, i almost forgot the date - and I LITERALLY CAN'T wait for my victim


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

It is Reaper Eve! I think I will just stay by the bar and drink until the victims come out. Keep em coming bartender! That last batch looked amazing! 🍹 👻


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh dear victim who ever you may be i am so ready to rock your Reap for you  
come on victim time whoot


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

This seemed appropriate to bring to the party..."Reaper" salsa, anyone?? 🥵🌶🔥


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, here ya'll go. Some New Orleans cocktails. From left to right top row: Ramos Gin Fizz, Pimm's Cup, French 75, Obituary Cocktail, Daquiri, Milk Punch. second row: Sazerac, Vieux Carre, and Sasparilla Shot.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I’ll take the Daquiri! And a Victim!! 🎃🎃🎃


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Last Day to join us! More victims!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Hurry hurry hurry!!!! We need more Reapers and Victims!! The more people, the more fun!! Time is running out! Please come play with us! We have goodies and drinks!!!!

...also...victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!*


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Bethene-

My coworker is trying to message you his list, but he keeps getting a message saying you have reached the total amount of communications or something like that.


----------



## Work Ryan (Aug 5, 2021)

Bethene,

I am the coworker. 

Now my message also won't send because it is "spam-like"


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Work Ryan, I sent you a message so you could just answer me back. And deleted a bunch of old pms. So hopefully that works!!


I am starting to do match ups. Will keep this open until Wednesday morning. So you still have time if you want to join!!!


----------



## Work Ryan (Aug 5, 2021)

I would definitely like you join. I PM'd you my list and address info.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Yay more victims!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay!!! New Victims!!!! 
More! We need more!!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Kept myself busy while I wait and got the garage and crafting stuff organized, which has been a bit of a disaster since my last crafting extravaganza weekend with Spookerstar (I should put it all away but end up just piling it in the garage when we are done). Feel tired and really excited for all the planning, stalking and fun to begin!!! A sample of the boxes I have been collecting all year in anticipation....never know what size you will need! I had to buy a box last year and swore I wasn't going down that road again!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

farblefumble you are cracking me up! Reminds me of the Progressive commercials with Dr. Rick (afraid of becoming your parents).

Did Bethene say she had started to match up? Troops we need to rally and storm the house. The lists can be ours tonight! 
_hiccup_


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Ninja Gerbils!!! It's time!! Go Go Go!!!*


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Does the bushes have a spooky DJ?


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Hoping it’s not too late to join! Will be my 1st time!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shyra said:


> Hoping it’s not too late to join! Will be my 1st time!


You still have time! Make your list, PM it to bethene with your info, then post your list over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread for the 2021 Secret Reaper, as well! 

Sign ups should still be going on through tomorrow, I believe, and bethene can usually squeeze in a little into the following day if she hasn't finished passing out victims. Hurry and sign up, guys!!! 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Does the bushes have a spooky DJ?


You know...I'm not sure, but we definitely should have one!!! One of the gerbils might be into music...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone want some Halloween Reeses?? My muffins went so fast, I figured I'd grab something else for us to snack on. Bats, pumpkins and ghosts!!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Anyone want some Halloween Reeses??


Oh!! My favorite! Yes please! I’ll take a ghost


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

Shyra said:


> Hoping it’s not too late to join! Will be my 1st time!


It's my first time participating, too. I'm eager to spread some spooky holiday cheer.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> You know...I'm not sure, but we definitely should have one!!! One of the gerbils might be into music...


We need to get some great tunes to go with all these goodies & drinks! Draw in more victims! 🎶🎵🎃🎶🎵


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Shyra said:


> Hoping it’s not too late to join! Will be my 1st time!





deadite_scholar said:


> It's my first time participating, too. I'm eager to spread some spooky holiday cheer.


Yay! So many first timers! It's mine too! I love sharing Halloween!


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I'm VERY ECITED! This is only my second reap and the fist Halloween one. I can't wait to get my victim and get going putting together their goodies!😝🎃


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Halloeve55 said:


> Does the bushes have a spooky DJ?


Yes, You.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> *Ninja Gerbils!!! It's time!! Go Go Go!!!*


~The entire gerbil squadron deploys...well, almost the entire squadron. Red 7 is nursing his stomach after downing half of the tray of muffins, and Red 13 spent a little too much time at the bar and now wishes everyone would stop typing so loudly. But everyone else is on it!

The Advance Guard moves in first. They're job is to distract the cats. After so many years, they've got this down to an exact science and make it look easy. The jump, roll, and release cosmic catnip bombs - the kitties will be preoccupied for hours. Kids, remember the Ninja Gerbils are professionals, don't try this at home.

The Cyber Force makes a move on Bethene's computer. First the spread a circle of glitter to keep Bethene from interfering - not quite sure how that works but they swear by it, and you do *not* want to argue with a Ninja Gerbil. Anyway, they somehow got hold of Bethene's password and have started downloading the list. They then change the matches so that half of the presents go to The Auditor, the other half to Lady Arsenic because they love her...and arrange for Witchy Kitty to get a new set of water wings. And a commemorative Addams Family bar set for FarbleFumble. They don't actually think Bethene will buy any of this, but figure it will buy them enough time to escape. 

Their job complete, the Cyber Force withdraws, list in hand...wait, where's Red 8? He was just...oh there he is. Going through Bethene's browser history. He looks shocked.... someone go and fetch him! 

CF is out safely, so the Advanced Guard retreats, taking time to throw the flying monkeys some flying monkey chow, then withdraws to the high ground. Another successful raid in the books! ~


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

One day more...
Another day Another destiny
This never ending road to Reapery
These gerbils who seem to know my match
Will surely come a second something that rhymes with match
One day more....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder what color my new water wings will be?? My fave color is blue...but I wonder if Halloween themed ones exist??

{{WitchyKitty brings Red 7 a ginger ale, crackers and some Pepto...then she brings Red 13 some Tylenol and a large glass of water. She's not sure what Red 8 saw on bethene's computer, but she doesn't think Pepto or Tylenol will help him...}}


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I did not live until today...
How can I sleep, when you are partying....
Tomorrow we'll be matched with victms..
And yet, my stalking has not yet started.
One more day I'm on my own.
One more day without us knowing 
I was born to reap with you.
The time...has come...to steal the list
I fight with you!!!!!
Tomorrow we will see what Bethene has now in store
One more day
One daaaaaay mooooorrrrreeeee!!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, it looks like just the Auditor and I are getting gifts this year. What will the rest of you be doing with your time while we post pictures?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Just kidding!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Well, it looks like just the Auditor and I are getting gifts this year. What will the rest of you be doing with your time while we post pictures?


I thought I was, at least, getting new water wings??
I always try to take care of the gerbils...I love gerbils...Hopefully, one day, they will love me, too.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope your new water wings are blue with a moon and stars. That sounds pretty. All that singing made me hungry. I saw some spicy stuff back there.. gum is too hot for me.. toothpaste is pushing it.. I'll have some Chocolate. Thanks!
D.J. I love the spooky music!
Bartender, do we have Bailey's? I haven't had one in forever!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok 6:30am and started my obsessive checking for victims. If only I had mad computer skills to create a Les Miser-a-gerbil scene for this moment.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OK - I haven't read thru all the previous 14 pages, but I think the Auditor needs to change their screen name to "the Author"! If you wrote a book, I'd totally read it!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Spookerstar said:


> Ok 6:30am and started my obsessive checking for victims. If only I had mad computer skills to create a Les Miser-a-gerbil scene for this moment.


 its currently 14:40 here in the UK and i'm itching to know!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot it is time oh man going to be checking my in box for victim all day hahah so excited gave my likes a little more to help out my reaper so make sure reaper to check it out there also


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think today is actually the final, official day of sign ups, isn't it? Which means tomorrow will be the start of full Victim passing outs...but, our sweet Reaper Queen sometimes starts early...maybe? Hopefully? Possibly? 

VICTIM!!! VICTIM!!!!! VICTIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I think today is actually the final, official day of sign ups, isn't it? Which means tomorrow will be the start of full Victim passing outs...but, our sweet Reaper Queen sometimes starts early...maybe? Hopefully? Possibly?
> 
> VICTIM!!! VICTIM!!!!! VICTIM!!!!!!!!


Oh Darn! I think you are right...drops her head and heads back to the bar. Peach Bellini please...it is going to be a long day


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Oh Darn! I think you are right...drops her head and heads back to the bar. Peach Bellini please...it is going to be a long day
> 
> View attachment 748738


Don't give up all hope...maybe you could be one of those that gets one early!! 
I can't drink, but a peach bellini sounds like it would be good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I had to make some minor changes to my list, so, whoever ends up being my Reaper, be sure to check my list over in the list thread! Thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh dear victim are you ready


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I want a victim! Can hardly wait to start stalking. And a huge welcome to the new participants!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> Ok, here ya'll go. Some New Orleans cocktails. From left to right top row: Ramos Gin Fizz, Pimm's Cup, French 75, Obituary Cocktail, Daquiri, Milk Punch. second row: Sazerac, Vieux Carre, and Sasparilla Shot.
> 
> View attachment 748689


Ooo Sazerac please with extra slash of absinthe!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

_My dearest Reaper,please check my list on the Likes/Dislikes Thread as it’s been updated._

And Victim,Victim,VICTIM!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry I'm late everyone. I've been at the dentist all morning. Wish I could say it was to get my vampire teeth sharpened. I'll get everyone's drinks once I finish eating my mush.

And yes, my list on the likes page has been updated as well.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar said:


> Ok 6:30am and started my obsessive checking for victims. If only I had mad computer skills to create a Les Miser-a-gerbil scene for this moment.


Les Miser-a-gerbil! I love it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> OK - I haven't read thru all the previous 14 pages, but I think the Auditor needs to change their screen name to "the Author"! If you wrote a book, I'd totally read it!


 So would I!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> oh dear victim are you ready


YES! I'M READY!! ILL BE YOUR VICTIM AGAIN!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Victim! VICTIM! Victim!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

How do I wait for my first Victim? Can I encourage more Victims join? Is that counter productive?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

one of my most favorite threads is the photo thread of the reaper i love seeing all the creativeness of everyone's reaps


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> one of my most favorite threads is the photo thread of the reaper i love seeing all the creativeness of everyone's reaps


I do, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> How do I wait for my first Victim? Can I encourage more Victims join? Is that counter productive?


Nah, bethene works it all out...she has a system. Encourage away! More victims, more fun!! ...and more pictures to look at when the reapings start coming in and getting posted in the picture thread!!


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a few victims passed out. Still have a few tail end to match up together. I am going to do it slowly,,, partly to keep me from going crazy, but mostly to prolong the wait!!! mu-hahahaha!!!!! I love being wicked!! LOL!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh Dear victim i have never had you as a victim . I think it is time to give you a rocking great reap


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

I knew bribing bethene’s cats would pay off 😈 My victim has been revealed! You’ll be grinning like a jackolantern in no time


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

I can’t wait!!! So looking forward to finding out who is my victim!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I can’t wait either! Bartender..hit me with something strong. 👻

VICTIM! Victim! VICTIM!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

Okay - I know the cut off date was 17th... but its now just gone midnight in UK and i'm eagerly waiting..... good luck everyone. Enjoy stalking your victim!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Victim I have waited for a long time for you to come along. I have wanted to do these crafts for so long. I am so excited


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim!! Victim!! Victim!! {{Refresh}} Victim!! Victim!! Victim!! {{Refresh}} Victim!! Victim!! VICTIM!!!!!!

...{{Refresh}}...........


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I have a few victims passed out. Still have a few tail end to match up together. I am going to do it slowly,,, partly to keep me from going crazy, but mostly to prolong the wait!!! mu-hahahaha!!!!! I love being wicked!! LOL!


You know just how to torture us!!!! Despite promising myself I would not check even once on final day of signup...I began "casually" checking this afternoon but that quickly escalated to repeated checking on my phone while in a meeting and with this news will probably kick into constant refreshing tonight - ha! As always, despite my begging, I know this is a ton of work and truly want you to go at a pace that is comfortable. I just can't help it! Victim, Victim, Victim!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

...runs into the bushes quickly while looking at my phone.Laughs at WitchyKitty‘s memes..Refreshs my own page.Victim? Victim? Noooooooo! No victim...Runs right into the pool.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

More VICTIMS!!! Join us!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> ...runs into the bushes quickly while looking at my phone.Laughs at WitchyKitty‘s memes..Refreshs my own page.Victim? Victim? Noooooooo! No victim...Runs right into the pool.


...Need to borrow my water wings?


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...Need to borrow my water wings?


Yes! That.would.be.awesome!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> I always try to take care of the gerbils...I love gerbils...Hopefully, one day, they will love me, too.


The gerbils do love you. You're their favorite auntie who brings muffins.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

lisa48317 said:


> OK - I haven't read thru all the previous 14 pages, but I think the Auditor needs to change their screen name to "the Author"! If you wrote a book, I'd totally read it!


I may have something in the works....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Yes! That.would.be.awesome!


Ok, you can borrow them! 

{{WitchyKitty tosses her water wings to Halloeve55, then runs quickly away from the pool so she doesn't fall, accidentally or otherwise, in the pool without them.}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> The gerbils do love you. You're their favorite auntie who brings muffins.


Awwww!!! That makes me happy. Aunt WitchyKitty has a nice ring to it. 💗


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

........
..........
............Refresh. 

(Thought I'd try, once more, before bed.)


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Dear Victim,
I know your name...
I have your address...
Now its time,
to OBSESS over your list!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so tired. Had enough for the night. will pick it up tomorrow! I am sorry to those I didn't get to, but it is officially still open for folks to sign up! 

Which means we can always use more victims!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I am so tired. Had enough for the night. will pick it up tomorrow! I am sorry to those I didn't get to, but it is officially still open for folks to sign up!
> 
> Which means we can always use more victims!!


Really really appreciate you saying you are calling it quits for the night so we know not to keep hitting refresh...even if I might just in case - ha. I will start again tomorrow. Thanks and sleep well Reaper Queen!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

And so the stalking…er…planning begins!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

bethene said:


> I am so tired. Had enough for the night. will pick it up tomorrow! I am sorry to those I didn't get to, but it is officially still open for folks to sign up!
> 
> Which means we can always use more victims!!


YAY MORE VICTIMS CAN JOIN!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

_whispering_ victim victim victim...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Taking a late night look see at my inbox and I've a victim... YES. 
Ok crawling out of the pond and heading to bed lots of planning and such to do. HUMMMM what to do what to do....


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I had given up refreshing and was binging a true crime podcast when Witchful reminded me to check again...and yes! VICTIM! I already have some plans in the works and will gather my minions to help me continue to stalk you. 
And so it begins.... 🦇 🦇 🦇


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

O Victim,Victim,wherefore art thou Victim?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Alas


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’m still hitting refresh, lol! Here’s what my day looked like yesterday. Check for victim. Tell myself to be patient and not check again until afternoon. Eat lunch, check for victim. Try to focus on work but keep checking for victim. Go on eBay and search for Halloween that might work for almost any victim. Check for victim. Go to Amazon and look for Halloween. Check for victim. Get into car to go home but check for victim before turning the key. Stop at first red light and convince myself not to check for victim. Stop at second light and check for victim. Get home, pull into garage, check for victim before going inside. And then I was home where I could freely check to my heart’s desire. Sadly though I went to bed with no victim. I am one of the have-nots! Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone still thinking of joining?? Ask bethene, there may still be a scrap of time left! Not all victims have been given out, yet.


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

bethene said:


> I am so tired. Had enough for the night. will pick it up tomorrow! I am sorry to those I didn't get to, but it is officially still open for folks to sign up!
> 
> Which means we can always use more victims!!


Thank you so much and don’t apologize… we will wait eagerly for our victims!


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

bethene said:


> I am so tired. Had enough for the night. will pick it up tomorrow! I am sorry to those I didn't get to, but it is officially still open for folks to sign up!
> 
> Which means we can always use more victims!!


Thank you for all your hard work - must be an admin nightmare...... the suspense of waiting is part of the fun for me !


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It is time! Let the stalking begin!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Time for the traditional Secret Reaper stalking song!!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have my victim!!! Time for the stalking to begin....muah hahahahahahahaha


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I dont have my victim yet, sigh, will check back after work.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh sweet victim, we know your name now.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

_howls forlornly_ victim victim victim!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

lucidhalloween said:


> _howls forlornly_ victim victim victim!


I’m joining you in your forlorn howling! Victim, victim, victim, victim,victim,victim!!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

The bar is still open, though a little slower since so many have left the backyard party. I guess the gerbils will have a time with all the leftovers.

Victim, Victim, Victim


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

farblefumble said:


> The bar is still open, though a little slower since so many have left the backyard party. I guess the gerbils will have a time with all the leftovers.
> 
> Victim, Victim, Victim
> [/QUOTE





farblefumble said:


> The bar is still open, though a little slower since so many have left the backyard party. I guess the gerbils will have a time with all the leftovers.
> 
> Victim, Victim, Victim


I'll join ya I'm still waiting. Rye on the rocks please


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’m still hitting refresh, lol! Here’s what my day looked like yesterday. Check for victim. Tell myself to be patient and not check again until afternoon. Eat lunch, check for victim. Try to focus on work but keep checking for victim. Go on eBay and search for Halloween that might work for almost any victim. Check for victim. Go to Amazon and look for Halloween. Check for victim. Get into car to go home but check for victim before turning the key. Stop at first red light and convince myself not to check for victim. Stop at second light and check for victim. Get home, pull into garage, check for victim before going inside. And then I was home where I could freely check to my heart’s desire. Sadly though I went to bed with no victim. I am one of the have-nots! Victim! Victim! Victim!


Ha—Same! Only because I am buried at work does it not look exactly like that again today but still finding time to sneak a peek to see if I have one yet! ☺


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have mine, but I'm still hanging out in the bushes for a bit while I think. I like to stick around until everyone has their victims...plus, who knows? Maybe my victim is one of you that are still here! Maybe I'm stalking you, and you don't even know it...Mwahahahaaa!!

Bartender, can I have a chilled cider, please?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'd love a drink too... can I have a spiced mojito please?


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Mmm spiced mojito! Make that two!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Alas


Poor Yorrick, I knew him well Horatio.

(Is that where you were going with that? No? OK. Bye.)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere, I'll have a merlot while I wait please!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Poor Yorrick, I knew him well Horatio.
> 
> (Is that where you were going with that? No? OK. Bye.)


This skull had a tongue in it. And it could sing.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Drinks coming right up!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Patiently awaiting my victim...about to have some delicious drinks in the meantime.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh dear victim i just finished a little something for you whoot off to a good start


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Spookerstar said:


> I had given up refreshing and was binging a true crime podcast when Witchful reminded me to check again...and yes! VICTIM! I already have some plans in the works and will gather my minions to help me continue to stalk you.
> And so it begins.... 🦇 🦇 🦇


Wait…. We are allowed to use minions!?


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Minions! I want shadow minions. (Definately not playing to use techology for devious plots) Mad scientist or Tech witch?


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I will need to do some serious brainstorming….while I’m doing that, I’ll take a drink please! I haven’t had a caramel appletini in years, can anyone make me one please?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Pass me another drink....I have a victim & need to focus....after a nap!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Finishes Rye, thank you FarbleFumble, time to get to work~


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Finishes Rye, thank you FarbleFumble, time to get to work~


Harbinger of me. Sorry I love puns on my name.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Another night of torture. I don’t know if I can survive another day without a victim!! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Keeping myself entertained waiting for ayyyyyye victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So I think I have a plan. It's so overwhelming at first. All the ideas & what ifs. Then anxiety creeps in about my crafting skills being up to snuff, should I just buy stuff, will it survive shipping? Is there enough time? I think I have a jumping off point...now I just need to jump....tomorrow!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like you need a drink behind the bushes! Bartender! 
(Whispers to LadyArsenic “Your victim will love their reap!”)


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

It's my first year.. are we still in stasis? Is it usually spread out like this? I'm anxious!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

beautifulwickedness said:


> It's my first year.. are we still in stasis? Is it usually spread out like this? I'm anxious!


So glad you joined! Yes it usually takes a few days for Bethene to be able to get all the victims assigned, especially since they changed the way the DM/private conversations are set up makes it more time consuming. The waiting is so hard though!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sorry, it is midnight and this old lady is tired. I have 11 more names to go, and am sorry it's taking so long. was gone most of the day. I wanted to get it done by tonight. But also needed to answer pm's from reapers with questions, so took time. But tomorrow, I promise! again. so sorry. especially to the newbie reapers.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

My new strategy of signing up on the first day to try and get a victim early didn't pan out, darn random draw - ha! I have so many deadlines at work tomorrow gonna take a lot of self control not to check otherwise I will for sure go down the rabbit hole of stalking and strategizing. Also may have set myself back checking so many times today and yesterday.  ...whispering, one more day, you got this, one more day trying to pump myself up as I crawl back into the bushes for the night...Tomorrow night I am going to be a stalking fiend!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Woke up this morning and found My victim came over night!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

bethene said:


> I am sorry, it is midnight and this old lady is tired. I have 11 more names to go, and am sorry it's taking so long. was gone most of the day. I wanted to get it done by tonight. But also needed to answer pm's from reapers with questions, so took time. But tomorrow, I promise! again. so sorry. especially to the newbie reapers.


You’re doing great!! 🎃

At last, my victim is known..time for planning! Wonder if any muffins are left to start this morning?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Halloweve55! I'll have an Irish coffee & a muffin with you to start the day!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Hehehe....


----------



## Shyra (Feb 18, 2020)

Well…. Well… well… look it here, I have my victim and I am soooo excited! Time to plan … I’ll be watching you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok.. I THINK I have all victims passed out. If I missed you let me know. Let the stalking begin!!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Victim. Victim. Victim!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Dearest Victim- I've already done something for you. Be sure your doors are locked and windows are shut tight, just in case.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY!! GOT A VICTIM!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

dear victim alas i may be late shipping. i was moving my moms solid wood desk out of the truck when it shifted and slammed down on my hand. hence the terrible typing. i am on my way to the er shortly. nothing is broke.....well i think.....but i may have done some damage. i have never missed a shipping date but may have to adjust my plans for you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh no!!!! I hope it isn't broke!!! Ouch....so sorry Shadow Panther!!!!


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Good evening @bethene.

Just wanted to make sure my invitation to the party hasn't gotten lost in the aether. I had sent you a message a while back (I can go to the morgue and dig up the date if you need). I'll just presume I'm one of the unlucky 11 who needs to have patients. Patience, I mean. I have patients.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> dear victim alas i may be late shipping. i was moving my moms solid wood desk out of the truck when it shifted and slammed down on my hand. hence the terrible typing. i am on my way to the er shortly. nothing is broke.....well i think.....but i may have done some damage. i have never missed a shipping date but may have to adjust my plans for you


oh dang take care of your self and heal up


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

I have my victim!!! So excited for this.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> dear victim alas i may be late shipping. i was moving my moms solid wood desk out of the truck when it shifted and slammed down on my hand. hence the terrible typing. i am on my way to the er shortly. nothing is broke.....well i think.....but i may have done some damage. i have never missed a shipping date but may have to adjust my plans for you


Just take care of yourself. I will understand if I am your victim, and I'm sure the others will, too. I hope you will be okay!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

🎃Send bethene a PM if you haven't gotten your victim, yet!!🎃

To those who have, oh, I wonder who has me!!!!!! 

One other thing for the newbies: if you don't already know, some people send teasers...like notes, cards, tiny gifts, ect. to tease their victim before you send the main box. Note: if you do send a teaser, don't put your name and address in the return address area, or you could give yourself away, early. Some make a fake return address, like: Secret Reaper, 1313 Spooky Lane, or such..
Some people will post teaser pictures (once bethene makes the SR picture thread), like a zoomed in part of a gift, a corner, unassembled crafts, ect. for us to all try to guess or make our wheels start spinning, lol. 
Teasers are not required, though, it's up to the reaper. Not everyone does them, some do just for fun.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I hope I can plan a few teasers!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Shadow Panther said:


> dear victim alas i may be late shipping. i was moving my moms solid wood desk out of the truck when it shifted and slammed down on my hand. hence the terrible typing. i am on my way to the er shortly. nothing is broke.....well i think.....but i may have done some damage. i have never missed a shipping date but may have to adjust my plans for you


Hope all is well and I’m sure your reap will be loved. 🎃 Sending fast healing vibes your way! 🔮


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> So I think I have a plan. It's so overwhelming at first. All the ideas & what ifs. Then anxiety creeps in about my crafting skills being up to snuff, should I just buy stuff, will it survive shipping? Is there enough time? I think I have a jumping off point...now I just need to jump....tomorrow!


You can do it! You are amazing!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Shadow Panther said:


> dear victim alas i may be late shipping. i was moving my moms solid wood desk out of the truck when it shifted and slammed down on my hand. hence the terrible typing. i am on my way to the er shortly. nothing is broke.....well i think.....but i may have done some damage. i have never missed a shipping date but may have to adjust my plans for you


Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~Red Leader approaches The Auditor~
_--Tiny Gerbil Voice-_- _Does everyone have their victim?_
--Auditor-- Yes
_--Tiny Gerbil Voice--_ _Does that mean it's time for us to go?_
--Auditor-- Yes


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~ A sudden sound of rushing wind as the entire troupe of Ninja Gerbils runs over and hugs Auntie Witchy Kitty....
...and "accidentally" pushes her into the pool~


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~ A sudden sound of rushing wind as the entire troupe of Ninja Gerbils runs over and hugs Lady Arsenic~


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~ A sudden sound of rushing wind as the entire troupe of Ninja Gerbils suddenly remembers that Auntie Witchy Kitty can't swim, so run back to the pool to fish her out.~


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic, cara mia, until next time, ciao bella!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

~ A sudden sound of rushing wind as the entire troupe of Ninja Gerbils and The Auditor disappear back into the woods~


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

Witchful Thinking said:


> So glad you joined! Yes it usually takes a few days for Bethene to be able to get all the victims assigned, especially since they changed the way the DM/private conversations are set up makes it more time consuming. The waiting is so hard though!!!


It's very tough but I got my victim! and thank you for the welcome


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

~ a sudden sound of tears falling~
Goodnight sweet Prince, may flights of gerbils sing thee to thy woods.. Until we meet again! Спасибо Auditor!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Ok.. I THINK I have all victims passed out. If I missed you let me know. Let the stalking begin!!


You do such a great job, and I know how much work doing all this would be. As you always are, you are an amazing Reaper Queen!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

~ A sudden sound of WitchyKitty sobbing because she just finally became Auntie WitchyKitty right before they left on their journey home...and she will miss those adorable, furry little Ninjas...and was even sort of happy to be pushed in the pool by them (though, definitely happier to have them pull her back out, remembering she couldn't swim and had loaned out her water wings...).~

Until next we meet again...Auntie will have more muffins and treats, for you!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> Ok.. I THINK I have all victims passed out. If I missed you let me know. Let the stalking begin!!


Thank you Bethene! I am sure that was a very tiring and stressful few days! Despite promising myself I wouldn't I checked mid-morning and had one. Sadly had to focus on deadlines all day but home now with a glass of wine and stalking away!! Feeling nervous as always but also really excited to get going on some things!!! Let my 10th Secret Reaper Commence!



Shadow Panther said:


> dear victim alas i may be late shipping. i was moving my moms solid wood desk out of the truck when it shifted and slammed down on my hand. hence the terrible typing. i am on my way to the er shortly. nothing is broke.....well i think.....but i may have done some damage. i have never missed a shipping date but may have to adjust my plans for you


So sorry to hear that Shadow Panther!!! Hope you are ok and can heal quickly, not just for the reaper! I second what others have said...I know if I was/am your victim I would gladly wait until you could do it comfortably or the way you wanted! Take care of yourself!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awww, I (and my kitties) will miss those little Ninja gerbils, little cuties.




Witchful Thinking, it's so cool it is your 10th reaper.


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

Message received.

No reply.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Message received.
> 
> No reply.


What do you mean by this? Can I help?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

plan on working on victims goodies this weekend who knows maybe i will be ready to ship next week will see


----------



## The Pumpkin King (Jun 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> What do you mean by this? Can I help?


Thank you for the offer but help isn't needed.

I mean "I am letting you know I received your message, @bethene, but besides that, I have nothing further to share".


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> ~ A sudden sound of WitchyKitty sobbing because she just finally became Auntie WitchyKitty right before they left on their journey home...and she will miss those adorable, furry little Ninjas...and was even sort of happy to be pushed in the pool by them (though, definitely happier to have them pull her back out, remembering she couldn't swim and had loaned out her water wings...).~
> 
> Until next we meet again...Auntie will have more muffins and treats, for you!


...almost choked on her morning muffin..takes a swig of her morning spooky coffee. Internal argument proceeds..”I didn’t give back WitchyKittys water wings?” “No you didn’t you
monster!” “Where did I leave them!?” “You tell me!?” “Oh,by the bar!” Runs to the bar..finds them where I left them.(Darn drinks)”Oh good! They’re dry!” Puts them in a box,sets it on the bar counter and leaves a note for WitchyKitty”Thank you so much! Here’s your wings for next time!”-Halloeve55


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

ok nothing is broke. I have to wear a thumb immobilizer just in case there is a hair line fracture. But I am good to go. So "rock my victims world" is back on. 

Thank you everyone for the well wishes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

_My dearest victim,I selected your first gift.._


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

That’s awesome Shadow Panther!!!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

SO excited to have my victim! Already started shopping for them


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hmmmm. Can purchase several things off my victims list as they did a long one, but it is general stuff. I wish to get creative and make but am having a tough time making this one personal!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> dear victim alas i may be late shipping. i was moving my moms solid wood desk out of the truck when it shifted and slammed down on my hand. hence the terrible typing. i am on my way to the er shortly. nothing is broke.....well i think.....but i may have done some damage. i have never missed a shipping date but may have to adjust my plans for you


Oh no, I sure hope you are ok! Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Bethene, what was the final total for Reaper this year?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> ...almost choked on her morning muffin..takes a swig of her morning spooky coffee. Internal argument proceeds..”I didn’t give back WitchyKittys water wings?” “No you didn’t you
> monster!” “Where did I leave them!?” “You tell me!?” “Oh,by the bar!” Runs to the bar..finds them where I left them.(Darn drinks)”Oh good! They’re dry!” Puts them in a box,sets it on the bar counter and leaves a note for WitchyKitty”Thank you so much! Here’s your wings for next time!”-Halloeve55


Got 'em! Thanks Halloeve55!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> ok nothing is broke. I have to wear a thumb immobilizer just in case there is a hair line fracture. But I am good to go. So "rock my victims world" is back on.
> 
> Thank you everyone for the well wishes!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm glad there were no breaks! I hope you aren't in any pain. Careful with that hand, though, just in case.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Pumpkin King said:


> Thank you for the offer but help isn't needed.
> 
> I mean "I am letting you know I received your message, @bethene, but besides that, I have nothing further to share".


Oh, okay! 
(Just so you know, if you don't, already, you can reply right to people in the private messages, rather than in a thread...that way, you can be sure they see it. Or, you can just hit Like under the private message and they will know you saw their message, too.)


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

@shadowpanther 

Good to know you are ok. Don't push it so you don't hurt it even more!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Last call for the bar!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

shadow panther, glad nothing broken!

Dear victim, I have one thing for you already and an idea for something else. I will have to do a little more stalking...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Feeling inspired today! Finally had a chance to read through my victim’s list, And have a ton of ideas!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Just realized I didn't get a victim (it's been a busy week), so I messaged Bethene 🎃


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

A little inspiration!


----------



## deadite_scholar (Aug 12, 2021)

I've already purchased a couple items for my victim. I may include a third if I can find what I'm looking for. I can probably get my victim's gift sent out well ahead of schedule.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ladyfrog said:


> Just realized I didn't get a victim (it's been a busy week), so I messaged Bethene 🎃


I hope she can get you one!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My dearest Victim...
I have a few ideas to make, for you, already...and, when we were out, today, I came across a gift, for you, when I wasn't even looking for it. Simply Purrrrrr-fect!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Pumpkin King, I hope your message of no reply means your busy stalking your victim?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear victim,
I looked at some things, pondered some thoughts, changed my mind, made up my mind, bought some ingredients, and I'm almost ready to cook something up for you.🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear Reaper,
It's going to be fine! ♥


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Dear victim,
> I looked at some things, pondered some thoughts, changed my mind, made up my mind, bought some ingredients, and I'm almost ready to cook something up for you.🎃


I like food. Is it for meeee??


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Let the stalking begin!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

deadite_scholar said:


> I've already purchased a couple items for my victim. I may include a third if I can find what I'm looking for. I can probably get my victim's gift sent out well ahead of schedule.


That is so nice of you, I can't wait to see what it is!!😁


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I like food. Is it for meeee??


I can't tell you!😉


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

To my Reaper, whoever you may be, I doctored items in my list to mention more of the things I like can be store bought or personally handmade, by you. I just wanted to stress that I'm good with bought, made, found, thrifted, hand me downs...anything you think I'd like that matches our likes. 

(I know my list is crazy long...but, as the rules say, the more details and ideas, the better! I just want it to be as easy and fun for you as possible to be my wonderful Reaper! Have fun with it, I hope my long list didn't do the opposite and intimidate you, lol. Just wanted to give you lots of options! Happy Reaping!!! Thank you, again! Hugs!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I can't tell you!😉


Just whisper it in my ear...I won't tell!! 😉😁


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Planning, stalking, brain storming , that's my weekend goals


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a_granger said:


> A little inspiration!


ok this is awesome


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just whisper it in my ear...I won't tell!! 😉😁


(Lady Arsenic leans in to whisper)
_My victim is _*BLUGHH HUGH HUGHHH COUGH COUGH COUGH AAHHEMM AHHHEMM *
_throat clearing sounds
_I think Bethene bewitched me from speaking my victims name! I COUGH every time I try to say it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's a teaser though! I'm using this to make something.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

..singing softly......a stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, high ho the merry-oh, a stalking I will go...😈

Been thinking about you a lot the last few days Dearest Victim.............thats not creepy right?
Felt some initial worry, then panic (all a part of my process), then very unsure how I could add my touch or craft since this reap seems better suited to shopping (nothing wrong with that...just get great enjoyment out of crafting at least one thing as part of my reaps, not at all a requirement) but inspiration has finally struck and I have the beginnings of a plan coming together. Getting excited again.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> View attachment 749071
> 
> Here's a teaser though! I'm using this to make something.


Ohhhh very curious!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> ..singing softly......a stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, high ho the merry-oh, a stalking I will go...😈
> 
> Been thinking about you a lot the last few days Dearest Victim.............thats not creepy right?
> Felt some initial worry, then panic (all a part of my process), then very unsure how I could add my touch or craft since this reap seems better suited to shopping (nothing wrong with that...just get great enjoyment out of crafting at least one thing as part of my reaps, not at all a requirement) but inspiration has finally struck and I have the beginnings of a plan coming together. Getting excited again.


Same here!! It’s a challenge and I like it! LOVE your champagne glass!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Halloeve55 said:


> Same here!! It’s a challenge and I like it! LOVE your champagne glass!


Thanks! Got it on sale at Pottery Barn a couple years ago!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband and I spent all day shopping out of town...not only did we get house stuff we needed, my mom's birthday gifts, and stuff for our Maxie kitty, but we may have picked up a few things for my dear, sweet victim, too! 🎃


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> View attachment 749071
> 
> Here's a teaser though! I'm using this to make something.


You should post this over in the picture and teaser thread, because this is both a head scratching and hilarious teaser pic, lol!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love that wine glass Witchful Thinking!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> You should post this over in the picture and teaser thread, because this is both a head scratching and hilarious teaser pic, lol!


Oh, I didn't know there was one already!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Oh, I didn't know there was one already!


Bethene is quick like that, lol!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> ..singing softly......a stalking I will go, a stalking I will go, high ho the merry-oh, a stalking I will go...😈
> 
> Been thinking about you a lot the last few days Dearest Victim.............thats not creepy right?
> Felt some initial worry, then panic (all a part of my process), then very unsure how I could add my touch or craft since this reap seems better suited to shopping (nothing wrong with that...just get great enjoyment out of crafting at least one thing as part of my reaps, not at all a requirement) but inspiration has finally struck and I have the beginnings of a plan coming together. Getting excited again.
> ...


I love your stalking set-up!!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

I've already got some great ideas for my dear victim 😊 Can't wait to get crafty on a few of them.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Look out HOA Karen! Ex-pired can rest easy tonight! 😈


Psst, psst, Lady Arsenic, Witchykitty,? Anybody? Where are the gerbils? (Cautiously steps out, looking anxiously from side to side).
I’m just now playing catch-up. I can’t believe no one explained to the newcomers what bullies and a menace those gerbils can be. They downright terrorize folks for no good reason but I suspect everyone on here is to afraid to speak up. All of you know they owe me a hell hound. They ruined a perfectly good hell hound! Those gerbils may look cute with sweet little faces and such but just keep in mind that appearances can be deceiving. And then the scandal with Bethene’s cat was glossed over. Poor Bethene… I can only imagine what she has had to go through with her cat and all… Now that I have had an opportunity to speak my peace I am going to take cover in an undisclosed location again and work on my victim’s reap. 

Anyway, to my dearest victim. I have been working on a few items for you. I am having fun with your list. This afternoon I plan on wr*3#[email protected]/),!k?j. Sorry, my keyboard is messed up again. Probably something caused by those decided dastardly gerbils! (Drops low and runs!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Psst, psst, Lady Arsenic, Witchykitty,? Anybody? Where are the gerbils? (Cautiously steps out, looking anxiously from side to side).
> I’m just now playing catch-up. I can’t believe no one explained to the newcomers what bullies and a menace those gerbils can be. They downright terrorize folks for no good reason but I suspect everyone on here is to afraid to speak up. All of you know they owe me a hell hound. They ruined a perfectly good hell hound! Those gerbils may look cute with sweet little faces and such but just keep in mind that appearances can be deceiving. And then the scandal with Bethene’s cat was glossed over. Poor Bethene… I can only imagine what she has had to go through with her cat and all… Now that I have had an opportunity to speak my peace I am going to take cover in an undisclosed location again and work on my victim’s reap.
> 
> Anyway, to my dearest victim. I have been working on a few items for you. I am having fun with your list. This afternoon I plan on wr*3#[email protected]/),!k?j. Sorry, my keyboard is messed up again. Probably something caused by those decided dastardly gerbils! (Drops low and runs!)


The gerbils left, already, since their work was done, so you might be safe to come out...but when it comes to you, who knows? If they hear of your emergence from your undisclosed location, they could come back to...hang out...with you. They really seem to like to spend quality time with you...
If you are worried, maybe you could bake some muffins for them as a peace offering? 

I would imagine bethene's cat and family come to visit her often, as bethene and her cats are so close.

Lol, omgoodness, I had almost forgotten about your...ahem...Hellhound. That collar the gerbils gave it sure was pretty, though...

(Oh, and did you see I am the gerbils' Auntie WitchyKitty, now?!? 🥰💗)

I'm telling you...some of you really need to get your keyboards fixed...and others apparently need cough syrup...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lady Arsenic is walking between the woods & the bushes outside Bethene's house. A rolled up piece of paper is blowing in the wind. (Again) She grabs it and reads it. It's a to-do list with X-pired's address on it! One of the gerbils must have dropped it while escorting the Auditor back to his dwelling. 
X-pired, either you're off the hook because they lost your address, or they have ways of finding you (again). I don't know...be careful out there!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

I've begun the planning phase... hope to start gathering materials later in the week.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> The gerbils left, already, since their work was done, so you might be safe to come out...but when it comes to you, who knows? If they hear of your emergence from your undisclosed location, they could come back to...hang out...with you. They really seem to like to spend quality time with you...
> If you are worried, maybe you could bake some muffins for them as a peace offering?
> 
> I would imagine bethene's cat and family come to visit her often, as bethene and her cats are so close.
> ...


WitchyKity! You have gone over to the dark side. Either that or those menacing gerbils have done something with the real sweet WitchyKitty and replaced her with a look-alike of some sort. Remember the Stepford wives? This is beyond horrifying. And what those diabolical gerbils did with that collar, and you supporting them? Why, it was simply beyond the pale I tell you. My hell hound is still locked away in therapy. The poor thing just babels these days, a shadow of his former self.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Lady Arsenic is walking between the woods & the bushes outside Bethene's house. A rolled up piece of paper is blowing in the wind. (Again) She grabs it and reads it. It's a to-do list with X-pired's address on it! One of the gerbils must have dropped it while escorting the Auditor back to his dwelling.
> X-pired, either you're off the hook because they lost your address, or they have ways of finding you (again). I don't know...be careful out there!


No worries, I’m on the lame again, presently not even in the same country as those unspeakably evil little rodents.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I dug through my stash and crafting stash. Started working on one project, and gathered supplies for a couple others. And found items in my stash that will work.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anybody ever bought something that doesn’t fit your victims list/style for a future victim that it would fit for,to keep in your stash? I came upon some many of those items today sourcing. I wanted to buy it alllllll! 😈


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Has anybody ever bought something that doesn’t fit your victims list/style for a future victim that it would fit for,to keep in your stash? I came upon some many of those items today sourcing. I wanted to buy it alllllll! 😈


Yes. Many of us buy items that we keep in a "Reaper Stash" to use for possible future victims.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> WitchyKity! You have gone over to the dark side. Either that or those menacing gerbils have done something with the real sweet WitchyKitty and replaced her with a look-alike of some sort. Remember the Stepford wives? This is beyond horrifying. And what those diabolical gerbils did with that collar, and you supporting them? Why, it was simply beyond the pale I tell you. My hell hound is still locked away in therapy. The poor thing just babels these days, a shadow of his former self.


Nah...I'm not on the darkside...I just really love cute animals...all animals, really, lol. The gerbils are just so adorable, and they are good, to me. They love my baked goods so much, too...it makes me happy. 😊

Awwww. I'm sorry your hellhound ended up in therapy...I really thought the collar looked nice! You can be evil and still look good and like sparkly things!! I hope your hound comes around and gets back to normal, soon. I can bake and send him some muffins to cheer him up while he's in therapy...
Maybe, if you keep his mind occupied with helping you make a wicked reaper gift, it could help??


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Nah...I'm not on the darkside...I just really love cute animals...all animals, really, lol. The gerbils are just so adorable, and they are good, to me. They love my baked goods so much, too...it makes me happy. 😊
> 
> Awwww. I'm sorry your hellhound ended up in therapy...I really thought the collar looked nice! You can be evil and still look good and like sparkly things!! I hope your hound comes around and gets back to normal, soon. I can bake and send him some muffins to cheer him up while he's in therapy...
> Maybe, if you keep his mind occupied with helping you make a wicked reaper gift, it could help??


(Looks at WitchyKitty suspiciously.) Well, hell hounds are animals too you know. And they have self respect you know.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> (Looks at WitchyKitty suspiciously.) Well, hell hounds are animals too you know. And they have self respect you know.


I know hell hounds are animals, silly, and I adore them, too...hence me being sorry he was traumatized by last year's events, my saying that I thought he looked nice even if he didn't like his new look (he is adorable either way), I hoped he'd come out of it soon and that I could make something to cheer him up!
I'm very sorry I giggled about his experience with the gerbils...I thought it was all in good fun. I didn't know your hell puppy would get so upset...
Why look at me suspiciously and scold me? 🥺😥

{{WitchyKitty wanders off, sad that the hell puppy won't like her because the gerbils called her Auntie...she just wants all the animals...and Reapers...to like her...}}😭😭😭


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

(Lady Arsenic hands WitchyKitty a container of catnip, some doggy treats & bird seed.)

Let's see if Bethene's cats will come out to play! Maybe the hellhound will come around & learn to trust us too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I keep quite a stash for future reapers. Things I can make into something and also Halloween items


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I baked a pound cake enjoy!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> (Lady Arsenic hands WitchyKitty a container of catnip, some doggy treats & bird seed.)
> 
> Let's see if Bethene's cats will come out to play! Maybe the hellhound will come around & learn to trust us too!


{{WitchyKitty happily starts tossing birdseed around while calling to the kitties and the hellhound, occasionally stopping to shake the treats.}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh Victim, dear Victim...I picked up one more little item to tuck into your box, yesterday, then got to work, being all witchy n stuff, to make my first project, for you...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah, I have checked the usual haunts with no luck. Nor have I crafted anything yet. I feel I am behind. I will make the deadline, I will make the deadline, I will make the deadline (deep breath)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I know hell hounds are animals, silly, and I adore them, too...hence me being sorry he was traumatized by last year's events, my saying that I thought he looked nice even if he didn't like his new look (he is adorable either way), I hoped he'd come out of it soon and that I could make something to cheer him up!
> I'm very sorry I giggled about his experience with the gerbils...I thought it was all in good fun. I didn't know your hell puppy would get so upset...
> Why look at me suspiciously and scold me? 🥺😥
> 
> {{WitchyKitty wanders off, sad that the hell puppy won't like her because the gerbils called her Auntie...she just wants all the animals...and Reapers...to like her...}}😭😭😭


The therapist says that we shouldn’t even mention the Halloween Forum, much less the gerbil word, in front of my hell hound. At least for now. The condition the poor thing is in is downright frightful. And I wasn’t scolding you WitchyKitty.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I baked a pound cake enjoy!
> View attachment 749323


Yum, cake! Just the thing we need while we are working on reaps for our victims!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> The therapist says that we shouldn’t even mention the Halloween Forum, much less the gerbil word, in front of my hell hound. At least for now. The condition the poor thing is in is downright frightful. And I wasn’t scolding you WitchyKitty.


Probably a good idea. I'll still send some good, healing energy his way.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The crafting part of my reaping is what will slow me down, time-wise...
I only have so much energy in a day and much of it has been getting used up...I need to help my mom, it's canning season, our new, expensive, stupid washer is broken and, while we wait for parts to come in, we have to keep going to the laundromat, on and on stuff that needs to be done...so trying to find time and be up to full on crafting can be difficult. 
Don't worry, though, dearest Victim...I will get them done!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow Witchkitty, going to the laundromat stinks, I hope you don't have to pay to fix the washer seeing as it is new.!!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi victim, I’m waiting on something. I can’t tell you what. I feel as though I am falling behind but I’m waiting.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Oh wow Witchkitty, going to the laundromat stinks, I hope you don't have to pay to fix the washer seeing as it is new.!!!!


No, it's covered, but between going through the manufacturer, first, then the store we got it from, it's been taking around a month and a half-ish to get someone to look at it, get the parts, then we have to wait another week,yet, before they can come try to see if the parts work...
This, on top of the whole time it was acting up and hard to use before we realized it was breaking and contacted people.
Having my mom move in with us has added to the amount of laundry, too, so it's just been a pain. (On top of all the money you have to feed the laundromat washers. Ug.)
I hope they get it fixed, soon. Maybe I should've asked my Reaper for a different washer and dryer set...lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG!! The laundromat costs so much!! So sorry !!!-


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I echo the sentiment of falling behind & running out of time already, yet, plan on getting done in time. (I don't know how either! But we will.)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

In the same vein, it's amazing what nature & a creative outlet can do for your mood! I was running an errand completely unrelated to halloween for once and stumbled upon a few things that inspired me. Walking outside with the cats and thinking about some new things was all I needed to turn my day around. (What's left of it anyway) 🍷cheers!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm still busy as all heck, but I have, at least, started collecting the supplies I need to make the homemade gifts for my dear Victim. (Not to mention the store bought items I already have for them!)
I still need to crawl into the closet and dig through my ever growing stash of boxes to find THE box...I hope I have the size I need. My luck, out of aaaaaallllllll the boxes I've saved, I won't, lol.


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

Halloeve55 said:


> Has anybody ever bought something that doesn’t fit your victims list/style for a future victim that it would fit for,to keep in your stash? I came upon some many of those items today sourcing. I wanted to buy it alllllll! 😈


 I did buy something handmade from Etsy that is pretty awesome for my Victim but now I don't know that my Victim would like it. For now, it's stuck with me.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This year my brain seems to be moving slower. I couldn't make decisions on which direction to go so puttered around for too long. I now think I know but may have too many ideas...need to prioritize! Oh that and dig through the garage and the crafting boxes. Victim...soon you may receive a little treat to hold you over


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Things are going well, victim. I have created two of the things I had planned and am gathering supplies for a third. Also found some cute stuff the other day that I bought for you. This box is going to be massive, lol.


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I have quite a few planned very similar sorta craft items and about to buy 1 or 2 items. I feel like theres more I could add but not great at the type of crafts that I think my Victim would like. Struggling.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I have quite a few planned very similar sorta craft items and about to buy 1 or 2 items. I feel like theres more I could add but not great at the type of crafts that I think my Victim would like. Struggling.


If you, or any Reaper, ever need help with ideas for your Victim, you can always PM bethene for help, or she can ask your Victim, for you, questions you may have, ect. I could try to help, too, many of us would, if you PMed us! (Obviously, unless we are your Victim, lol.)

Don't forget, you don't HAVE to craft all the gifts...or any, really. Gifts can be bought, too. Many of us are even cool with thrift store finds, hand me downs, ect, that are in good condition. Whatever works for you that your victim will like!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, what Witchykitty said!😂😂


I have been working on one of the crafts, and bought something to help with another. Am slowly getting there!


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

bethene said:


> Here it is.. the main reaper of the year!
> I have a few new "rules" if you will! Only 2 un-altered dollar tree items. If used to create something unique, that is fine! But DO NOT load the box with them. Unless specifically asked for in their list.
> You must follow, at the very least, the spirit of your victims list. If you brainstorm a cool idea that goes along with their list, that's great! But for example, if people decorate indoors only, don't send out door items!
> 
> ...


Oops, looks like I missed the sign up for the 1st reaper. 😕 Bethene when's the sign up for the 2nd Reaper? Thanks, 🎃


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

somethingwicked1959 said:


> Oops, looks like I missed the sign up for the 1st reaper. [emoji53] Bethene when's the sign up for the 2nd Reaper? Thanks, [emoji316]


Sign up for 2nd reaper began on the 24th 2nd SECRET REAPER 2021: sign up and discussion thread


----------



## somethingwicked1959 (May 1, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> Sign up for 2nd reaper began on the 24th 2nd SECRET REAPER 2021: sign up and discussion thread


Thanks LadyGoats for the heads up!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

HallowPumpkin said:


> I have quite a few planned very similar sorta craft items and about to buy 1 or 2 items. I feel like theres more I could add but not great at the type of crafts that I think my Victim would like. Struggling.


I feel this!! Somehow I feel like all my ideas ended up in the same vein and now rethinking my plan. Definitely struggling this year too. I am sure whatever you decide on your victim will love! The fact that you are putting so much thought into it means you care and that will show!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I feel this!! Somehow I feel like all my ideas ended up in the same vein and now rethinking my plan. Definitely struggling this year too. I am sure whatever you decide on your victim will love! The fact that you are putting so much thought into it means you care and that will show!


Exactly!! Showing how much effort and thought you are putting into really trying to make your Victim happy is what counts!! I bet you both will have super happy Victims!

If it's me that anyone is struggling with...seriously...don't stress. I love so many things, I've never been disappointed, yet, with a gift! Just the fact that someone out there was thinking of me and trying to come up with the perfect gifts is what is great! 
I had one person make me a phenomenal gift, that actually made me cry, that I didn't have listed nor would I have even thought to list...they stalked me very well, I'm guessing by scrolling through my Pinterest boards that weren't even Halloween related to find my other interests, or found me on Facebook or whatnot, and worked my Halloween likes in with the theme they found. 
Really, I just get excited to get a box in the mail, lol! Stalking the delivery people every day is half the fun!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My youngest just reminded me that I’m to be getting a package at some point, too! I was so stressed about getting my victim taken care of in a shortened time frame that I didn’t stop to anticipate something coming for us (hopefully not in a scary way ). 

To my reaper; take your time, don’t stress, enjoy the process. I appreciate you!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

Just to say this, the struggles are not so much as stressful as I want the box to feel full but not break the bank. I want to their box to be really cool and fun. I made a really good job at wrapping my friend's gifts this year that I like the smiles it makes on people when they see the effort I put in just to wrap their gift. The year before I was doing reusable bags that I bought with their personality and interests in mind. Like zombies for dad, flowers for mom, good place for friends, sailor moon for bestie, and so on. I feel like they didn't see the effort I put into choosing the bags. So I went with this year. A group DnD gift I printed out D20 images for tags, I wrapped them with fancy ribbons. For another gift to another friend I printed out a dragon coloring page and used it wrap the gift. My friends always commented on how nice they looked. They even said they felt bad about tearing into them because it was nice. I just want it to look like I made a good effort to my victim. I have a friend who always wanted to get into a particular kind of craft and my victim is interested in that kind so I may try learning a new craft in the next few days. The stuff I need for it can be used in loads of other crafts I enjoy so shouldn't be too bad I think.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HallowPumpkin said:


> Just to say this, the struggles are not so much as stressful as I want the box to feel full but not break the bank. I want to their box to be really cool and fun. I made a really good job at wrapping my friend's gifts this year that I like the smiles it makes on people when they see the effort I put in just to wrap their gift. The year before I was doing reusable bags that I bought with their personality and interests in mind. Like zombies for dad, flowers for mom, good place for friends, sailor moon for bestie, and so on. I feel like they didn't see the effort I put into choosing the bags. So I went with this year. A group DnD gift I printed out D20 images for tags, I wrapped them with fancy ribbons. For another gift to another friend I printed out a dragon coloring page and used it wrap the gift. My friends always commented on how nice they looked. They even said they felt bad about tearing into them because it was nice. I just want it to look like I made a good effort to my victim. I have a friend who always wanted to get into a particular kind of craft and my victim is interested in that kind so I may try learning a new craft in the next few days. The stuff I need for it can be used in loads of other crafts I enjoy so shouldn't be too bad I think.


I loooove when people package things all pretty and stuff. I made some reusable gift bags, too, before...I was proud of them, but, like you said, I don't think some people see the effort.

As for breaking the bank...I definitely know how you feel. Budget is, usually, one of the main factors on if I can join a Reaper or not. Keep your eyes open for sale and clearance items, search the web or sign up for emails to get discount coupons, hit up those thrift stores, garage sales, ect., shop discount stores like Ross/Marshall's/Homegoods/TJMaxx, use inexpensive soft items like socks, scarves, creepy cloth, webbing, ect. to be both extra gifts and packing to use to prevent breakage...if you plan on doing future reapers, hit the stores right after Halloween when items are marked down to build up a stash of great possible gifts for a suuuper good deal...and craft with supplies you have if you are able.

You'd be surprised at how much cool stuff you can put in a box and still keep the, at least, $20 budget if you bargain shop! I always scour the web for store coupons when buying things!

Oh, and watch the size and weight of your box...shipping can get crazy if you aren't aware of these things. Being able to keep your shipping lower helps to ease the wallet expense of the gifts if you spend a bit more than you intended for that perfect gift. There are shipping calculators on most shipping sites to help with that so you don't get a big surprise when you go to pay for your shipping at your delivery place of choice.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought a bunch of crafting supplies last night, and finally feel excited about it all. I get to come home early on Wed, so I hope to finish 90% of it that day. It's getting colder in the morning, darker earlier, and my favorite decorations are creeping up everywhere! This the most wonderful time of the year! On that note....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear Grimmy,
I hope you've also reached the point of creativity overflowing, and find this task a pleasant distraction. Happy Halloween! 🎃


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Does anyone else get calls from the bank about this time of year?

"Unusual activity/ did you authorize/are you in possession of your card?"

~ _sigh....yea...I know....start realing it in now....~_


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Does anyone else get calls from the bank about this time of year?
> 
> "Unusual activity/ did you authorize/are you in possession of your card?"
> 
> ~ _sigh....yea...I know....start realing it in now....~_


I wish!! I only get the “We’ve been trying to reach you about your cars extended warranty” calls.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Haha, at least I know those ones are NOT true!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

.....oooops, was in the wrong thread. Headed over to post in the picture thread!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got a package today from my Reaper! I am away but will be home Saturday afternoon!! My sister brought it in and let me know there is a package waiting for me that has a spider web on it!!! Can’t wait to open it!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey, I just wanted to squeeze in a quick post over here to remind people that bethene is taking sign ups for the second reaper! It's a fun one to take part in, if you can, especially because more Halloween merchandise is, usually, available in stores. If you missed this reaper, or had fun and want to do another, get over there and join in! 🎃


----------



## beautifulwickedness (Jun 2, 2021)

LadyGoats said:


> My youngest just reminded me that I’m to be getting a package at some point, too! I was so stressed about getting my victim taken care of in a shortened time frame that I didn’t stop to anticipate something coming for us (hopefully not in a scary way ).
> 
> To my reaper; take your time, don’t stress, enjoy the process. I appreciate you!


 Thank you thank you thank you!! I cannot express enough how much I ADORE everything! <3


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Victim-one project is behind with the rest of the supplies due tomorrow. Because of that reason what do I do? Add more for you-lol. For the first time I will be cutting the send down to the wire. My mind is going what are you thinking? You never cut it this close-lol. I promise dear Victim it is coming.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Dear Victim-one project is behind with the rest of the supplies due tomorrow. Because of that reason what do I do? Add more for you-lol. For the first time I will be cutting the send down to the wire. My mind is going what are you thinking? You never cut it this close-lol. I promise dear Victim it is coming.


I just posted in the picture thread that I'm in the same boat...I've never cut it this close.
Good luck to us both to be on time!!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Shadow Panther said:


> Dear Victim-one project is behind with the rest of the supplies due tomorrow. Because of that reason what do I do? Add more for you-lol. For the first time I will be cutting the send down to the wire. My mind is going what are you thinking? You never cut it this close-lol. I promise dear Victim it is coming.





WitchyKitty said:


> I just posted in the picture thread that I'm in the same boat...I've never cut it this close.
> Good luck to us both to be on time!!!


I think there’s a few of us...😂 2 of my victims gifts were delivered today and I have a couple more finishing touches sooo yes,soon victim!


----------



## HallowPumpkin (Jul 30, 2021)

I got super excited that my reaper's package came today only to find it was target order a day early. It also started to storm and flash flood so even though I was ready to ship after work if the storm is still here I may have to wait til tomorrow. Saw some nice lightning though.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

Just got back from vacation, but all I need to do is tie up some loose odds and ends and will be sending out Monday!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I think I will be down to the wire as well. Hopefully shipping on Monday but most likely Tuesday. I need more packing material to make sure things end up there the way they look here


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

That's me too - I want the box to ship tomorrow, but if I can't get that one last thing done tonight it'll be Monday.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Someone should be getting reaped next Wednesday!!!


----------



## Melanormal (Aug 15, 2012)

Just got everything sent off!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Exactly!! Showing how much effort and thought you are putting into really trying to make your Victim happy is what counts!! I bet you both will have super happy Victims!
> 
> If it's me that anyone is struggling with...seriously...don't stress. I love so many things, I've never been disappointed, yet, with a gift! Just the fact that someone out there was thinking of me and trying to come up with the perfect gifts is what is great!
> I had one person make me a phenomenal gift, that actually made me cry, that I didn't have listed nor would I have even thought to list...they stalked me very well, I'm guessing by scrolling through my Pinterest boards that weren't even Halloween related to find my other interests, or found me on Facebook or whatnot, and worked my Halloween likes in with the theme they found.
> Really, I just get excited to get a box in the mail, lol! Stalking the delivery people every day is half the fun!


I adore your very “in the spirit of the Reaper” post. Thank you!


----------



## linkit (Sep 1, 2020)

Oh my goodness thank you my dear reaper what a happy victim! Will post pics soon.
My victim yours is soon to arrive, hope you love it. This is so much fun. My reaper, hostesswiththemostess, nicole thank you, absolutely blown away!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

linkit you are so welcome!!! I had so much fun shopping for you!!!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey all you *Big Reaper fans*….There’s a new Reap in town!!

Head over to the Magical One Box Mini Reaper sign up and discussion thread to find out what it’s all about. 

Then, head over to the Magical Mini Reaper likes and dislikes discussion to find out even more of the buzz!! 

Last but not least….JOIN US!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join the mini reaper 








Magical One Box Mini Reaper sign up and discussion...


Lol, Saki is hunting people down and recruiting them, this time. 😆 Good work!




www.halloweenforum.com


----------

